# IUI GIRLS PART 161



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home!

Loads of  and 

Love 
H xxxx


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

I was getting really confused.. couldnt reply on part160.

Hope everyone is ok? sorry i cant be personal as i am at the internet cafe on holiday and dont have much time!!

Just another update, i was basted on Monday and am now on the dreaded 2ww so we had to break our holiday to go back... but it'll will be worth it if it works!

We have a slightly better chance this time as DH has been a good boy (No booze, baths, lots of zinc !!) and produced 13.7mill instead of the 8 mill last time.  So we are hoping it'll work this time!! but trying to keep feet on the floor!!

We'll see how positive i am when i am back off hols!!! 

Hope you are all well, i've missed you all and look forward to catching up on all the post on my return!!!

Lots of hugs and love

E x x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello, where is everyone are you all hiding under your  , at least its Friday.

Sweetpea and linzi hows yous getting on, on the 2ww, I am starting to go abit  , I am totally crabbit today  , felt it was all over this morning as (.)(.) not as sore yesterday and this monring, now have shooting pains in (.)(.) just dont know what to think.

I am putting my pj's on and going to lay on couch and watch BB.

Ellie good luck on 2ww honey sending you tons of    .

Big  to everyone else have a fab weekend.

Katrina


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi girls 

 as I type................

it doesn't look good for us...I started spotting today.
.......
.......
.........
Whenever af is due I normally spot a few days before then bleed for one day then spot again for about a day after.  Its normally, tmi coming up...browny discharge and thats whats there today.
I'm soooo upset as I had a "good" (despite the sore boobies,crabitness and niggles) feeling too.
Please pray that its "just" a wee show  

Sorry no personals I'm just not up to it  

Sweetpea x


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Sweetpea

Just a quick one to say I am thinking of you.  

Do not give up yet. It could be implantation bleed. Browny blood would suggect old blood so it could just be from implantation.

Hope it stops and   for your test date.  
Bye for now
Linzi32
x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks Linzi I REALLY hope your right but as this is the norm for me I'm not holding out much hope  

Hope you are ok?
And Katrina too?


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Sweetpea sending you tons of      

As linzi said it could be implantation bleed.  .

Katrina


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks Katrina I hope so   

  [br]: 18/08/06, 18:15I'm so glad you guys are here................


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh Sweetpea,

Can't imagine what it must feel like, but i'm trying....

Keep thinking positive, and try to push all bad thoughts aside, we are all here for you petal. Sending you a great big hug....

saskia


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks Saskia that means a lot

Going to try and chill on the couch now, promise I'll try and stay 

Thanks again girls you are all stars!!!

Luv Sweetpea xxx[br]: 18/08/06, 18:31Thanks for those 3 extra bubbles....
I'm glad I have you guys for friends


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Sweetpea thats what we are hear for honey I know easier said than done but you must try and stay calm its not all over yet sweetie.

What we put ourselves thro, it does make us stronger.

Hang in there.

Katrina


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Sweetpea - If it helps my BFP came after a typical PMT few days. As I've said before I was so sure it was negative and I didn't want to test, I lay in bed for two hours trying to convince myself that I didn't need a wee. I did the test and then went and made breakfast before going to look at the result because I didn't want to see the result and the dream be over for that month. So even the most negative feeling cycles can end of a BFP, even a double one.

Best of luck to everyone.

Love and hugs  
Sam xx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi folks,

Ellie - hope your   goes OK and that you're able to relax a bit   

Katrina - hope you're OK hun. This stage drives you absloutely   doesn't it?   

Sweet Pea - I'm keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you hun. I really hope it's just a bit of spotting. I've blown you a bubble 

           


Hi to Saskia, Linzi, Kizzy, Sam ... sorry it's a short one today. I'm going to be mainly posting on the IUI turned IVF thread now as I had my appt with the cons on Wednesday and we're hoping to start IVF in a month's time. But I'll still keep popping in as I've loved this thread and also am a tad nosey.

Hope you all have good weekends,
Kitty x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls

im back after 2 great weeks in Cyprus (didnt want to come home   ) but hey all good things must come to an end i guess 

so it may take me a while to catch up, as you know i had my consultation before i went for ivf and i am going back on Wednesday for an info session and to collect all meds

a big hello to everyone, will try and do personals later

Tracey


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi All,
Sweet pea all the best I hope it just is spotting and not the witch, take care    

hope all goes well for the rest of you, sorry no personals busy day ahead, getting stuff ready for the kids return to school in a couple of weeks  

Corrina xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls hope u are all well sending u all positive vibes    

got downregging jab on fri so thats me back on rollercoaster!!!  

scan two weeks fri and start injections

good luck everyone xxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


sweetpea - just hoping that it is just a show, could be implantation spotting, i know its hard but try to stay positive   , best of luck honey          

katrina - how are you sweetie?  hope you are well and the 2ww is not making you too    , best of luck honey         

linzi - hope you are well too, how are you coping with the 2ww?  best of luck          

kizzy - best of luck          

tracey - glad you had a fab holiday, very best of luck with the IVF          

ellie - best of luck         


pls remember that i was waiting for my a.f to arrive becuase i had all of the usual symptoms before i got my BFP, i just assumed that because i was on holiday in a different climate that it didnt come on time   , i even posted a message asking if the sum could affect your a.f over on the donor thread, so please dont give up hope.


hope you all are well.


xdebsx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone - 

I hope you don't mind me joining you all? Is this the right thing to do or am I supposed to start a new thread?? Not quite sure what to do........ 

I just did my first injection today   (well DH did) and it didn't even hurt, actually I was squeezing the fat on my tummy so hard that I probably wouldn't have felt a thing if it was the pink needle!

Sending you loads of bubbles    Sweet Pea............. my AF starts the same way as yours so I can only imagine what you must be going through, I am keeping everything crossed for you that it is implantation spotting.

Is anyone injecting at the moment or is everyone on 2ww??

Love Emma


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

HI Emma and welcome. Feel free to post on this thread, it's for people at all stages.

Kitty and Tracey - Best of luck with your IVF and keep in touch.

Corrina - How have the hols been with the kids?

Kizzy - fingers crossed for this trip on the rollercoaster.

Sweetpea, Katrina and Linzi - when do you all test as my brain has turned to mush right now. I can hardly remember my own name.        to you all.

Love and hugs

Sam xx


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Hi girls! just checking in to let ya know it was BFN for me!!


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi girls just me!

Thankyou, thankyou, thankyou for all the positive thoughts and uplifting messages they REALLY mean a lot  

I'm still spotting and have been all weekend    
I'm trying my best to stay   but my head is so much in a spin its not real!!!
My "due" date is tomorrow and I'm dreading it.
I'm now wondering if I should test even if af arrives as I've read that even though the witch appears or symptoms appear it may not be all over   
I spoke to my DH about it (he has been ABSOLUTELY GREAT through all of this) and he thinks we should just wait and see what happens over the next few days and take it from there.
I really dont know what to do?  
Should I still do a test if the witch   does appear or am I kidding myself on

Katrina - How have you been over the weekend chick?  

Linzi - And you sweetie how have you been?  

Ipswichbabe - I'm sorry to hear of your BFN. I hope you are ok?  

Emma - Hi and welcome!   with your tx and happy jabbing! Thanks for your positive thoughts  

Deb - Thanks for your positive thoughts. Yer a doll  

Kizzy -   for you tx this time    

Corrina - Ta much for your thoughts x

Tracey - Hope you had a nice holiday! Good luck starting your IVF  

Kitty - Hiya doll and THANKS for the bubble! Here is one right back at ya  

And last but absolutely not least!.............
Sam - Thankyou so much for your positive note.  I really gave me some hope, no matter what happens!  Your a treasure! 

Big hello to all the other ladies I've not mentioned. I hope you are all well x

Luv and   and   and   and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Sweetpea, glad your feelin abit better, I dont know about testing I never did when mt AF came I just new it was all over, and I think the same this time, (.)(.) not sore any more feel really crabbit all weekend and really   today, think I just know its all over and that it down the IVF route and the long waiting list.

Liniz hope you are ok sweetie.

Hi ya Debs hows you honey?

Ispwichbabe sorry to hear it was a BFN honey  

emma-pp good luck with 2ww and welcome, you have came to the right place.

Sam thanks honey.

Kizzymouse good luck with downregging and tx     

Tracey glad you enjoyed cyprus, good luck with your tx too honey    

Kitty good luck for you sweetie     

Big   to everyone I have missed.

Katrina


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Katrina you have to stay   honey!!!!!
You were the very one to tell me off!

I hope its not what you think       
         

Keep your wee chin up and you know where I am if you need me  

Oh and thanks for your advice on my dilemma. To be honest I did think that but just wanted some advice to be sure x

Take care sweetie x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Sweetpea and linzi

[fly]      [/fly]


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey ladies,

Just wanted to wish linzi, katrinar and sweetpea loads of luck, we are all hoping your dreams come true, try and stay positive... 

Ipswichbabe I'm so sorry about your bfn, stay       for the future tho

Emma-pp welcome and a big well done on the injection front!! You are sooooo brave (whereas I will  just be a big baby when its my turn.. )

Hello to everyone else too, 

Sending you all lotsa  and  

Saskia x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya thought I would let you all know thats it all over for me BFN  .  IVF road for me now.

Sweetpea and Linzi  .

I will be back later going to curl up on the sofa as I have really bad cramp.

Katrina


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Katrina, I'm so sorry


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Awe Katrina  I'm so sorry for you honey. I've shed a wee tear for you 
I really hoped you would get a good result.
Has af arrived yet or have you done a test?
I wish you loads and loads of luck going for IVF. I believe the chances are better          
Keep your chin up and have some YOU time chick xxx
Thanks for thinking of us doll, that was really nice!!!

Linzi - How are you going sweetie?

Nothing much to report on myself yet still spotting today although it hasn't been as much as over the weekend. Just have to wait and see what tomorrow brings.....
       
                   

Hiya to all the girls 
Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx

[br]: 21/08/06, 18:31Thanks to the lurvly ladies who blew me more bubbles
Here is one right back at you all


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Didnt need to test sweetpea AF arrived, came home and Robbie tickets were waiting on me, so I was so happy, went to the toilet and the rest is history new it was coming as started to get really bad cramp driving up the road from work. DH will be home soon for a cuddle, at least I am not a crabbit B*tch anymore. I will phone cons tomorrow, I hope I get to see him this week or next, I am off next week, which will let me phone the GRI and find out about waiting lists for my area and let me work out finances to see if we can afford a go privately 1st.

Sweetpea glad spotting isnt as bad, are you testing 2morrow?

Katrina[br]: 21/08/06, 19:02Sweetpea and linzi we need some 

   for testing

Katrina


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Awe Katrina that bloody witch!!!!!!!!!!    
I hope you are alright honey  

You are such a sweetheart...after your bad day you are still thinking and hoping for us, you are so sweet and such a good f. friend, THANKYOU  

I was thinking of waiting till Friday morning to test if  
I leave the house and start work a lot earlier than my DH (would like him to be there and part of it) and Friday we will both be off work as we are going away for the weekend, plus thats when the hospital said if nothing appears by then then phone to arrange a test.
If still nothing on Thursday     I will get a test to do on the Friday morning    

I really hope all of you girls have been right


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Katrina and Ipswichbabe - So sorry to hear of your BFN.   coming you way.

Sweetpea and Linzi -        for you two.

I've just heard of a friend of a friend who is still having the witch visit her regularly. Had been feeling rough for a while, had even been having tests for cancer and has just found out that her baby is due on December 28th, making her 22 weeks pg. I know it's rare but AF doesn't always mean the end.
Love to all 

Sam xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls hope your all ok

Katrina & Ipswichbabe - so sorry to hear your news, massive   coming your way 

Sam - great to hear from you, how are you and bump doing?  

sweetpea-will be thinking of you Friday    

Pri - where are you hunni? hope your ok

Cathy (Millers) just wanted to make sure your doing ok  

Britta- how are you hun? that bump getting big?

a big hello to andie,saskia,corrina,kizzy,deb and anyone else i have missed (i cant seem to keep up at the mo)

love  to all

Tracey


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi all,
Sorry to see there are some more BFNs on the board    to you all.

holidays with kids have been hell on earth, My DD Jade broke her bike 2 days after getting it for her birthday, She managed to break her bed by jumping on it, has been harrasing our 4 week old kittens no end, and Im sure im pulling my hair out more than ever. my DS Thomas has been off on his bike and thats i only see him when hes hungry! Its getting to the last few weeks of the hols and they are getting sooooo bored. unfortunatly I dont drive and have to get a bus or taxi to get anywhere, which costs from £10 on the bus return or £11 each way in a taxi. so staying at home is about the only option     Hence im going   !!

take care all lots of              for everyone. 

corrina xxx


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Katrina & Ipswichbabe - so sorry to hear of your BFN   - good luck with whatever route you decide to take.  Make sure to take some "you" time and look after yourselves   .

Sweetpea -       for Friday  

Hello to Deb30, Kizzymouse, Emmapp, Linzi, Saskia, KittyH, Sam, Tracey & Carrie.  Its so hard to keep up with so many people on here but even though Im not posting much I am reading and (trying) to keep up with whats what!

Love, luck and   to you all
Helly
xxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Been very   all morning came home from work.  I phoned the Glasgow Royal to ask what is the protocol now after having IUI and that I am being referred as long as my cons refers me soon I should have my pre assessment Oct/Nov and could be starting IVF Nov/Dec so that has cheered me up that I dont go to end of waiting list which is about 2 years.  I get 2 fee NHS goes.

Hope everything is well with you guys.

Katrina


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone
Well that's the end of the IUI road for us. It was a   for us again this month so we are making the move to IVF.

Thanks to everyone for their support and I will check back from time to time to see how you all are getting on.

Sweetpea - hope you get a positive result.

Bye
Linzi32
x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Awe Linzi I'm soooo sorry for you sweetie!
I hope you are okay  
I really hoped it would work for you and I wish you loads of luck going for IVF.
Take care chick  

Well girls I still dont know what is happening with me yet??
I've had cramps all afternoon but I'm still only spotting  
Normally when I get cramp af is normally right there with it but I'm still only spotting (just checked for about the millionth time!!!!) and its a little bloodier than brown (tmi...sorry!!!)
What the h*ll is happening??
Thats me been spotting for now gone 5 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Linzi - so sorry to hear of your BFN   - really hope that IVF is the one for you hun  

Katrina - Sorry you've been feeling so bad - this IF lark is so unfair - Great news that you can get relatively straight onto IVF - could that mean you get a BFP just around Christmas time?  I know it's hard but try to stay positive  

Sweet Pea - Sorry I cant help with the spotting or cramps but am sending you lots of       vibes -            

Helly
xxxx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks Helly for your positive vibes  

This doesn't half drive you round the bend


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey all,

Wanted to send a big   to Linzi and Katrina. Good luck on your IVF road 

Sweetpea you MUST stay positive now! 

Hello to everyone else,sending you all                    

Saskia x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Linzi and Katrina - I wish you all the best with your IVF tx    

take care, keep us updated on your journey

lots of luv 
Corrina


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


katrina - im so sorry sweetie, best of luck with the IVF     

linzi - im so sorry honey, best of luck with the IVF     

sweetpea - hope the spotting is a positive sign, got everything crossed for you.


big   to everyone.


xdebsx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi all

Just a quick post.

Katrina - I'm so sorry about your BFN, but at least that's good news re. IVF - and you get 2 free goes, which is brilliant news.  Please let us know how you get on.

Linizi - sorry about your BFN, hun.  I hope IVF does the trick.  Keep in touch.

SweetPea - I'm really hoping for a BFP for you.  I'm holding thumbs for you, stay positive  

Kizzy - good luck for downregging.     vibes for this one!  

Tracy - thanks for asking after me hun.  I'm doing well, little bump is getting a little bigger everyday.  I must just warn you though, as soon as you get your BFP, you have a whole lot of new worries so it doesn't stop.  But its all good fun.  I really hope IVF is the answer for you.  Please let us know how you get on.

To all the other lovely IUI girls, hope you are all well.

Cathy


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Cathy

good to hear from you and glad you and bump are well,   

i went to an ivf info session today which went well was hoping to start downregging on Tuesday as that day is day 21 BUT  because my periods are all over the place and not regular i ve to start d/r on day 2 so have got to start taking provera on Tuesday to bring on af and then i can start d/r,

keep in touch 

take care hun

tracey  
xx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey girls

I haven't been on here for a while as have had a month off and have been trying not to think of anything baby/pregnancy related!  So, have had a wonderful month off and have done EVERYTHING wrong-drank loads, even smoked (oops-I gave up years ago-shows what stress does to you), ate badly etc etc and now that all has to end, sob.

Am now just waiting for bloody (excuse the pun-eeugh) to arrive so I can start the ball rolling for the 3rd and last round.  Soooo annoying....just arrive now, will you!!!  As soon as "IT" arrives I can start the wonderful Clomid again and then onto the even more wonderful injections (which are being upped this month, by the way.  Oh joy).

Sorry for writing all about myself but, as I haven't been on for a while, I am very out of touch with what is happening with everybody but I will catch up, I promise!


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Just a quick post ... going to my bed!

I knew it was too good to be true......... AF appeared this morning  

Been for a scan today and I'm back on again. Start Clomid tomorrow.

I just want to say a HUGE THANKYOU to absolutely everyone who sent me all the positive vibes and the messages to keep my spirits up....you are all treasures  

Speak to you all tomorrow.
Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

ahh sweetpea hunni

sorry to hear af arrived sending you massive   

Lotusflower - good for you having a break and doing lots of bad things, hope the old   arrives soon

well ladies i am off to bed i cant keep my eyes open 

Tracey


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh Sweetpea honey I am so sorry! I just thank goodness for this site and to have others around who actually know what we go through.

Hi to everyone and thanks for your welcome messages....

Has anyone had any side effects at all to the injections? Emotionally of physically? I feel OK but a bit headachy and spaced but that could just be me?

I am sure that the   stays away just to drive us mad when we actually want her so we can start treatment!! (I tried Clary sage, warm baths, reflexology, massage, rose oil and screaming at my DH whilst eating 2 bars of ikea choc all in one evening - funilly enough it worked!)

 to all

Hugs
Emma


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Ah, so sorry Sweet Pea!  Sending you a virtual hug.

Emma- the main side-effect I had from the progestorone injections was majorly sore boobs, like 10 times more than normal.  Don't think there was much else that I can think of apart from having PMS on steroids!

I'm on day 32 today and still no AF but I'm hoping it stays away until tomorrow because that would make Tuesday (day when I get to next see gynae) day 5 which is when I need to start injections otherwise it will have to be day 6....oh dear.


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

for you sweetpea.

Hi everyone else.

We are going to go for IUI again, but probably not until the new year.

Liz
x


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

so sorry Sweetpea - hope you are feeling as well as possible today   and that you are able to look to the future 

Lotusflower - Glad you have made the most of your time off - hope AF arrives tomorrow for you  

Emmapp - I had really sore boobs on injections - must say though, emotionally I felt good - my spirits were way up in the sky   

Hello to everyone else - Just a quick one from me today as Im in work and really busy.

Helly
xxxx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Just a quickie again girls going for a nice bath and then to bed as we are going away for the weekend tomorrow.

Sorry I'm not doing any personals but I am thinking of you ALL and want to say THANKS for all the hugs an' stuff  

Speak to you all on Monday
Have a good weekend everyone  
Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hugs for BFN's, its not nice I know, sending you all    thoughts, you have to keep trying dont you!  

Hope everyone else is doing well, I really must try and catch up with it all again!!!  


XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Sweetpea honey sorry I missed you hope you have a good weekend away and get some you time.  I was sorry sorry to here your BFN this time I had high hopes for you sending you tons of     for next cycle.

Katrina


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Sorry this is extremely brief as its sooooo late and way past my bed time but I quickly checked the thread after a few days and had to post something for lovely Sweetpea.

Big Big  for you hun, I am so sorry to hear your news, I hope you manage to enjoy some of your weekend away, try and pamper yourself 

Hello to everybody else, sorry I have not mentioned you all but I am very sleepy........will post again soon,

Saskia xx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

So sorry Sweet Pea and Linzi   life's a crock.
Linzi will you be joining us on the IUI turned IVF thread? You'd be most welcome.
Kitty x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Just a quickie from me

HUge hug for Sweetpea, so sorry to hear about your BFN


Love Sam xx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone

well I had my first scan on day 6 of injections and low and behold there was nothing happening!!  Not even a little one but loads of potentails what ever that is??

My dose has increased to 1 and a half and I go back on wed am for bloods and a scan - just a quick question, what if I get too many eggs? Can we go straight to IVF and if so how much would we be looking at paying (I hate money but before we can even consider this option I guess we need to have an idea)?? 

Sending everyone   's

Lotusflower has your AF showed yet? 

Have a great long weekend every one

Love Emma


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello

Hi Emma-hope you have some nice follies by Wednesday, I'm sure you will!  I don't know about going straight to IVF but we are starting (if last IUI doesn't work) IVF soon and I will be paying about £2500 privately.

AF arrived with a vengeance this morning so can start Clomid tomorrow and my injections on Wednesday.

Bye xx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks Lotusflower - I have just been to acupuncture and she says my pulses were working overtime which is a great sign - so am nervous and excited about my scan Wednesday....

Good luck starting with the injections Wed.

I am a bit confused as to when this thread runs out and when to go on to the next How do we know??

Hugs

Emma


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya Girls  

How are we all? Well I hope?!

Thanks everyone for your thoughts..they really mean a lot and I dont know where I would be without friends like all of you  

Emma - Here is a wee follie dance for you    
Good luck for Wednesday x

Lotusflower -   with your tx chick x

Sam - I hope you and baby bump are well x

Huge Hi to Kitty and thanks for your wee hug x

Saskia - Thankyou sooooo so much for your lovely message, you are a treasure!
Here is a hug right back at ya  

Katrina - Hiya sweetie I hope you are doing ok?  Thanks for your positive thoughts for this cycle....hopefully this time  

Kizzy - How have you been I take it you have jumped onto another thread? Hope you are well x

BIG MASSIVE HIYA TO ALL THE GIRLS... Helly,Liz,Linzi,Tracey,Cathy,Corrina,Debs and anyone else I may have missed x

Well I'm now on my 2nd go as you probably already know, been taking the Clomid for 5 days now (today being last), did my 1st puregon jab last night, 2nd tomorrow, 3rd on Thursday and scan on Friday      (wee follie dance for myself   )  That would mean the scan would be on day 10 so I'm hoping that I can hang off till Monday to be basted.  Dont know what the chances of this are but my thinking is that we maybe stand a better chance with basting than   as they are able to get DH's sample right up in there... if you know what I mean..... tmi    

Anyway I know, well have a really good idea, what to expect this time!

         
       

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


P.s. Thanx so much to the gem who blew me a bubble  
Here is one right back at ya


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls  

not posted much but have been checking in on you all   

hope your all ok, will try and get to personals later 

take care


Tracey


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi all,
Havent been about much over the weekend. I had to run around with the inlaws all over portsmouth and southampton trying to find them a car as both of theirs decided to die with in a few days of each other. they have just got a laguna estate (lurvely car, me wantee!) fab "family day out" car, leather heated seats that go up down back forwards and practically dance the fandango! all at the slid of a switch. built in sat nav and 3 "proper" seatbelts in the back as well as reversing sensor. WOW DH got to drive it home (shame     )

anyway HUGE HUGS to all those with BFNs,    to all those on 2ww and awaiting a good basting. should start ours in a few days but think its going to fall on a weekend so may be a long wait till october  

take care all

Corrina xxxx


----------



## Vixh (May 19, 2006)

Hello Everyone!

Well it has been a few months - I am a bit embarrased   and sorry about that and I know that I am now completely out of the loop.  I hope you all don't mind me joining again.  I know it is selfish to only come on here when i am feeling down but i promise to try and be a better board person!!  

Am on day 4 and booked in this morning for our 4th IUI session which will start next week (day 12 scan will be next Wednesday).  Am taking Clomid (even though no o/v problemos but hopefully will have multiples babies!!).

DH took a private test (at the Zita West clinic) which showed a real lack of antibodies (which we thought was our problem) - this could be down to 'missing' the first bit of the sample (sorry if too much info ) and so we are going to pay for it again to be sure.  Could be a huge, exciting breakthrough but will put us in the 'unexplained fertilty' group which I know brings it's own concerns.

So many pregnant ladies around me at the mo, one of my best friends is due in December and my other told me yesterday she is expecting her second.  I just cried all afternoon. 

Feeling a bit better today after spilling it all out to a colleague (2 hours in the car this morning helped!) but I know that you all know how I feel.  I hope everyone is ok -          all round for everyone.

Vix
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey vix

welcome back hunni 

no need to be embarassed, we all need a bit of time away every now and then   

my best friend is also pg and due in January, this will be her 2nd i am happy but also wish it could be me and as you say all the ladies feel like that and just REMEMBER you are not alone anytime you want to chat pm me hun

glad your feeling better today

Take care


Tracey


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all, sorry, just a quickie from me

Sweetpea - you could always increase your chances further, basting and BMS

Vix - hope that the tests are the breakthrough that you need

Big hi to everyone else 

Sam xx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya girls

Jeeez its been really quiet over the past couple of days, I hope you are all well?!

Not much to report... did my 2nd jab this morning and feel ok so far   
One more to go then roll on Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Vixh - Welcome back sweetie and   with your tx this time round x 

Sam - Yip we did that the last time   

Big hello to everyone  

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Clair1 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi all, i am new to this thread have been reading it for ages and very glad that sweetpea invited me to join as i wouldn't have otherwise! (didn't know how too!)  but i have been wishing you all well from the first moment i started reading.

I have just got my first BFN after my first IUI and know that if it wasn't for FF i would be sat breaking my heart, well i have had my cry and am determined that this will not break me, whatever doesn't kill you makes you stronger and all that!!! 

Vixh, i know how you feel about the pregnant friends, two of my friends are pregnant for the second time since my partner and i have been trying and if they tell me to not think about it once more oooooooo..... i don't know what i will do.  you think about it too much, relax as soon as you forget about it, it will happen....i feel like saying, well if i could don't you think i bleeping would!!  I wish for one minute of one day that i could forget, that i could not be trying to get pregnant that i could feel normality for one day and as you all know it just isn't possible....right rant over!!  what am i like first introductions and i sound like a raving looney!!  I am sorry, sending you loads of      and wishing you all the luck in the world on number 4, hoping that this is your lucky number.  xxxxx

To everyone who is on the awful 2ww      

love clair xxx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello everyone, 

Haven't posted for a while so I thought I would say a little hello. Firstly I must welcome Clair, glad you have found the thread, I know it has helped me a lot so I'm sure you will find great FF friends here too! Very sorry to hear about your   but sending you lots and lots of            for the next one. 

Sweetpea, sending you lots of      for this forthcoming go, hope it all works out for you hun.

Vixh, Hi! I haven't had a 'chat' with you before as I'm quite new to the thread, but one thing I know is that EVERYONE is extremely supportive and I don't think anyone minds a moan or two between FF's. We all have to offload somewhere and we are the ideal ears!!  

Emma-pp, hope the follies are coming along nicely, good luck for tomorrow 

To everyone else, sorry if I have not mentioned you, its just that I struggle to keep up with the thread and ALL of us lovely FF's... I will try harder to come back in the next few days. 

I am getting very frustrated with the wait for AF it is taking AGES  . The old   never turns up when needed but oh I bet she will when I don't want it! At the moment I am trying to organise my shifts because my estimated time of basting would be just before I start a run of nights which I think would be bad for the body and not too encouraging for a BFP so I have tried to swap a load of shifts and take some time off after basting. Do you all take time off too after basting? How careful should I be about activities? I suppose if it was bms I would behave normally so I shouldn't change all my habits??  

Oh the waiting is sooooo dull,

Chat again soon ladies,

Saskia xx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

I am soooooooooooo happy I have a  follie at 21 and one at 12!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

For the first time ever things seem to be going well (I think the Nurses thought I was a little OTT today when I started hugging them! I also drove home with a huge big (hopefully not scary) grin on my face!

SO trigger shot tonight at 11 and insemination on Friday - then it will be the dreaded 2ww! This is so long as DH swimmers have improved as they were OK apart from 100% poor morphology so yes another few hurdles to go through but at least something is happening YIPEEEEEEEEE.

Welcome Clair  

Glad the jabs are going OK Sweetpea

Good luck with your injections today Lotusflower

Has the witch showed up yet Saskia? I would love to know what everyone does after basting as well??

How are you doing Vix?

Hello Helly,Liz,Linzi,Tracey,Cathy,Corrina,Debs, Sam, Katrina, Kizzy & Kitty (and sorry for anyone I have missed) 

So does anyone have any advise for me on basting this Friday and what I should do afterward?? 

 to you all

Love Emma x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi ladies

Emma-Great news!!!!  All the best for basting on Friday!

SweetPea - I'm not too far behind you....good luck!!

I am on day 5 today (second last day of Clomid) - see Gyn today and will probably start injections (earlier than normal this time around) tonight and I guess basting should be around the 5th Sept or so.  To be honest I just feel like I'm going through the motions of doing a third one and don't feel and ounce of positivity!  From reading on here it seems as thought the BFP's are always on the 1st and 2nd goes. 

Sorry to be so down and negative....will try to chirp up.

Good luck to everyone else at whatever stages you are.

PS.  What happened to Kizzymouse?  I was so looking forward to reading another one of her diaries!


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi ladies

Just to let you know that I am back, havent had a proper chance to catch up yet...

Hope ur all OK and will catch up soon

Went for my prostap injection today (Day 21) - which basically works the same as sniffing 
Have my down reg scan on 13th Sept and if all goes well - will start my menopur injections...

Pri..xx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Helllllooooo lurvley ladies  

Yey you made it Clair  
Welcome sweetie!!!!!

Saskia - Thanks chick for your positive thoughts  
I hope the witch appears soon   so you can get on with things x

Emma -   thats great you have follies.  Good luck with your jab tonight and with your basting on Friday    The general advice for after basting is to take it easy.  The nurse said I could go back to "normal activities" but my normal is running around like an eejit!!!!!!!    So I had the day off work and lay on the couch with my shawl and a DVD.  This time round though I will definitely take it a lot easier during my 2ww.  Hope this helps x  By the way loved your description of when you got your follie news....I was the same, you would think we had won the lottery when we get told we have good follies    

Lotusflower - Thanks and   to you too sweetie  
Keep your chin up and try and stay as positive as you can.  We are all here for you if you want a rant or need a pick me up  

Pri - Glad to hear you are back!  I hope you had a good "working" holiday.
 with your scan on the 13th. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you    


Big hiya to the girls...Katrina,Linzi,Liz,Tracey,Sam,Cathy,Corrina,Ellie,Debs,Kizzy,Kitty,Helly,Vixh and anyone else I may have missed x

Nothing much to report today apart from having a cheeky cup of tea...I was desperate for a cup and as much as I enjoyed it I cant stop thinking I shouldn't have had it   I wont be having anymore!

Last jab tomorrow  

Anyway I'm away for an early night so I'll speak to you all tomorrow  

Luv and loads of  
Sweetpea xxx

     
            

Wee follie dance for myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey everyone 

Pri-great to hear from you, i started Provera on Tuesday so should get af around next week sometime    then i start sniffing on day 2 and baseline scan 2 or 3 weeks after that let us know how you are getting on   

Sweetpea - hope your ok hun, heres a dance from me           

lotusflower - good luck with injections 

Emma pp - horray follies grew   , how did your trigger shot go?

Saskia - hope af arrives soon hun and you can get on with tx

clair - welcome hunni   

a big   to Britta (& bump), Sam (& Bump), Kizzy,Kitty, Katrina,Linzi,Corrina,Liz, Debs,vix, helly (any any lovelies i have missed)

love to all

Tracey


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi ladies

Had a scan yesterday and have 2 X 11mm follies.  Menopur injection last night and he reckons I will be basted on Sunday or Monday??  Doesn't that seem a bit soon?  Also, if this fails, he says we can probably start IVF in October.

So Sweet Pea it looks like we might be basting buddies-you are on Monday, right?

Emma-good luck for tomorrow.  I did nothing on my last 2ww's (didn't go to gym for 2 weeks) and they were negative so this time I am really carrying on as normal regardless.

xx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi all,

Yay! At last AF has arrived and I am booked in for a scan next thursday. About time too. Can't tell you how it feels to be getting on with things at last!!

Hope all my lovely FF's are doing ok out there! Wishing you all a lot of            

and sending you heaps of       
for good measure, with a side helping of     

As you can tell I'm like a kid with a bag of sweets now I have a plan!!!!!!!   

Chat soon people,

Saskia xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya peeps!!!!!!!!

Saskia - thats great news you are finally getting to start your tx  
I felt exactly the same when we started a month ago, its a great feeling. I wish you loads of luck with your scan on Thursday   and try and stay positive!

Lotusflower - thats good you have great potential follies there!  What day are you on now?  I'm assuming the Menopur jab is the "follie" jabs and works the same as Puregon (which I'm taking)?  If so then would that have been your last jab till basting and then when will you get your HCG jab?
I'm hoping it will be Monday I will be basted, for the only reason I THINK it might give us a better chance of conceiving with basting and BMS   rather than just having timed BMS over the weekend.  Monday will then be my day 13 (last time I was basted on day 14)...actually now that I think about it it might even be Tuesday for basting    I think I'd better STOP speculating and wait to see what tomorrows scan brings... I'm just confusing myself    

Tracey - Thanks sweetie for your follie dance  
 with your tx.  I'll be keeping everything crossed for you x


Well girls had last Puregon jab today...awaiting my scan tomorrow  
Go follies,Go!!!!!!!!!!!!
     

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hello ladies,

Hope you are all well! sorry i disappeared for a while! i've been really busy back at work!! after 2 wk holiday! all i want to do is sleep!

If some of you dont know me i've had my 2nd IUI and got a BFP on Monday then at work tues, not sunk in yet! I went to hospital on Tues to have blood tests and to book in for 6 wk scan... 

Clair-  i hope you are feeling more positive and i wish you all the best for your next IUI cycle.

Lotus Flower - Great news about your follies and load of luck for basting next wk!!

Saskia - good luck for your tx, glad af arrived, i know its awful having to wait!!! (i was over a wk late on my month break!! and i know Lotus F was late too!!)

Sweetpea - thanks for inviting me back! - and good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Cant believe how many ladies there are!!! so hello to Tracey, Emma, Pri, Kat Linzi Liz, Sam, Cathy, Corrina .... and anyone who i've missed i am really sorry!!!

I'll keep checking in and send loads of     and    and do a groovy follie dance for those waiting ...

             

bye for now

Ellie x x x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hey girls

sweetpea - hope scan goes ok, heres another dance for good measures         

Ellie - congrats on your    heres to a happy and healthy 9 months     

Saskia - horray the old   has arrived, good luck hunni   

short and sweet this morning 

so a big HELLO to all you lovey ladies will try and do more personal later 

   

Tracey


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

HI all,
firstly HUGE congrats Ellie on your wonderful     heres hoping for a smooth  

all the best for your basting and have fun with the "compulsory"    sweetpea !!

well im awaiting the witch, she's always late when I want her to turn up. bit like a man really lol  

anyway im off to bed as feel rough as houses (i blame having DH home from 3pm yesterday !!)

corrina


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

hi ya ladies!!

I have just ben given the news that i am starting IUI next wed! i am having my injection teach and they will be giving me the drugs then 2!
Any advice please!! 
I have PCOS and DH is fine! 
I do not menstruate, so i will be given provera, i no that much!
I am at HH and the girls there are having ivf, so any advice will be great! 

Love becki 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats Ellie on your pregnancy!!

Well I had my base line scan today, all is as should be, ovaries are suppressed, no lining etc. So starting injections ( oh joy!) tonight, next scan a week today  

Here comes iui no.3 ( hope its 3rd time lucky)

Good luck everyone


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Ellie - That's wonderful news - Congratulations hun !!  Sending u lots of 

Saskia - Glad AF has arrived and you can get started -   hun

Carrie - You still trying naturally ?  So AF being lat could be a good thing ?  

Tracey - hey hun, we finally both started hey ?  Our tx sounds really different - I have the injection on Day 21 which works the same as sniffing - so sniffing starts before AF arrives - then go for scan on Day 2 or 3 and start the daily injections - I'm confused  

Sweetpea - How are you hun ?   for the basting 

Lotusflower - As dif as it is try and stay   hun - Hopefully it will be third time lucky for you - It works differently on everyone

Kizzymouse - 3rd time lucky hun - 

A big   to everyone Ive missed - hope ur all well

I dont think any of my symptoms have kicked in yet - apparently its supposed to be like going thro an early menopause !     Was a little tearful yesterday, think my SIL might be pg, havent been told but you know when u just get that feeling - We dont really get on and she hasn't been very supportive of my tx - so she doesnt know that Im going through IVF now..  
She miscarried last year - but then made coments like, at least I know I can get pg, must be quite hard for you not knowing     

Pri...xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Pri, good luck with IVF.
I down reg for IUI at my clinic, and I'm glad the 2 weeks are up...I've had bad menopause symptoms, hot flushes are the worst, and just general feeling crap, and down!

I hope you dont get any symptoms!!


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello girls 

Well been for my scan today and I have 2 potentially good follies 1.4 and 1.5.

The endoma on my right ovary has reduced a teeny bit to 1.7  (which I'm very pleased about as the drugs can increase endometriosis)

Today is only day 10 for me so I'm really pleased with the results 

I was given another puregon jab home this one being 100 iu (others 50iu) just to "fatten" my lovely follies 

I have to go up to hospital to get my Pregnal jab tomorrow night at 8pm and then will be basted on Monday   

Lotusflower - Looks like we will be cycle buddies after all 

Pri - Thanks for the good luck wishes for my basting x I had been given Prostap injections (and other) to treat the endometriosis I had on my pelvic floor. They do give you menopausal symptoms..hot flushes and feeling like sh*t but its only for a little while and it will be worth it (thats what I kept telling myself) 
As for your SIL try not to think about her..YOU are more important!!!
Good luck chick and stay positive 

Kizzy - Glad your scan went well today and goodluck for your next one. Best of luck with your tx too xxx

Hiya Becki - Thats great your starting IUI. I wish you loads of luck with your tx... its a rollercoaster but good all the same! I'm sure you will be fine x

Corrina - I hope your feeling better 

Tracey - Thanks again for my follie dance 

Ellie - Welcome back! I hope you are well and have got over the shock 

Big massive HELLLLLOOOOOO to all the girls. I hope you are all well and have a great weekend 

Luv and 
Sweetpea xxx

     
             

[br]: 1/09/06, 18:26Thankyou to the 2 lovely ladies who blew me a bubble  

Here is one right back at each of you


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Congrats to Ellie - that's great news!

Kizzy - hi hun. Sorry your Dregging was yucky. Did you do it for two weeks and then did AF come? I start Dregging in less than two weeks now. Eeeeek. I really hope it's third time lucky for you!  

Pri - let's hope you stay symptomless for your Dregging. How are you feeling about things? I've never been so nervous in my life! Boo to your SIL - you could do without that.  

Becki - good luck for your first IUI!  

Sweet Pea - hurrah on those follies!!   

Katrina - how are you hun?

Corrina - hope AF arrives soon!

Lotusflower- I'm sure your follies will come on leaps and bounds!   

Saskia - good luck with the scan next week.  

Tracey - how are you, petal?

Emma - how did basting go?   

Hi to everyone I've missed - sorry for copping out but I'm not posting as regularly here now so am a bit out of touch.
Kitty x


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

Thank you for your congratulations!!! still feeling a bit wierd, dont think it'll sink in until first scan!!! just soooo worried that something will go wrong!!

Sweetpea- glad your scan went well, and good luck for basting!!! hurrah!!!     

Pri - try not to think about SIL, she sounds very insensitive, just concentrate on yourself!!    

Becki - welcome and good luck with your 1st IUI.

Kizzymouse - good luck with your injections!!! you'll be a pro by the end!!! glad your scan was ok.

Carrie - hope af arrives soon so you can start again!!!

Big hello to everyone else!!! hope you are all well?!

Hugs

Ellie x x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Firstly huge congrats to Ellie - hope that leads to lots more positives in September.

I have been having major computer problems - mainly that I can not get on. I did not really want to go and use the computer shops computer to come on here. Have been thinking of you all tho!! Right, away to attempt to update our list.

Take care

M x[br]: 2/09/06, 04:56Well, have done loads of reading, (tho have not gone back very far) to see where everyone is at

Sweetpea - Fingers crossed and positive thoughts coming your way for Monday sweets. Hope that DH of yours is being lovely again and that you are feeling positive with this cycle!! Don't tell yourself off about the tea. If it is any help, I drink redbush or rooibos tea. It does not have the caffeine that conventional tea has and only half the tannin. It does not taste much different to 'tea tea', my DH drinks it and was a tea addict (with his toast and honey after a full meal!), you can even still have the milk with it if you like. And it is said to have antioxidants in it.

Linzi - I am sorry to hear about your BFN. I hope that you are nurturing yourself and that you feel better with a plan. I will see you on the IUI turned IVF board. All the very best.

Katrina - You too. I will see you on the other board. Hope that your two weeks off is lovely and that you can relax and just think about being good to yourself for a while. Good news that you get two free goes and that you can start so soon. Look after yourself.

Ellie - As I said before, huge congratulations. I hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months. You have to stay in touch as you ladies with the bumps are our little rays of hope that miracles do happen!

Sam - Oh my goodness, where has the time gone. You are over half way there. I bet you are glad it has cooled down a bit. Hope you are staying well. And just to you remember - your name is Sam. I laughed out loud when I read that.

Carrie - Jeepers, September is here sweets. How you feeling about going again? I hope that you get a chance to get the kids off to school and your head together before tx starts. You sound like you have been manic with them over the holidays!!

Kizzymouse - so hope three is your lucky number! Fingers crossed for you. Hope that the injections started fine last night and and it was not nearly as awful as you recall. Someone was talking about putting their head into a pillow - sounds good to me. Take care

emmapp - I did like your 'bringing AF on' remedy. I sat here giggling away to myself. You asked what to do in the 2WW. Zita West's book is really good as it goes through the whole process stage by stage. She talks abut resting completely for a couple of days after and keeping warm.

Ipswichbabe - So sorry to hear about your negative cycle. I hope that you are taking time to be good to yourself and that you have a plan for the next step.

HellyS - Hello. I don't think we have 'chatted'. All the best for this cycle. It sounds like you have been through the mill already, so I hope this is the one for you!

Cathy - It is good to hear you are well and your bump is healthy and happy. I love it when the preg ladies come back. It makes you realise it can happen!

Lotusflower - Hello sweets. Hope the witch arrives soon. Good on you listening to your body and taking time out. Just hope that as it is another cycle, your medical team know that much more to bring out the magic this time!Fingers crossed for you chick!

Vixh - Completely know what you mean that you feel surrounded by pregnant people. When I hear some one is preg with their first I find it hard as I want it to be me, then feel guilty that I am being jealous when I should be celebrating their good news. Second pregs are not so hard for me to hear about, they just always bring into stark contrast how long we have been trying. I hope that you can get away and have some time looking after you tho.

Pri - Your SIL sounds very insensitive. Some people are really not able to see others prespectives, are they. You have converted over to IVF as well! I hope that Friday the 13th if very very lucky for you!

Saskia - I know you have been round a while but hello. I hope that you were able to sort your shifts out and get the time off that you needed. Goodluck for the scan on Thursday!!

Clair1 - Hello. I think we all lurk for a while till we find were we feel we fit in.

Becki - Welcome to the madness. All the very best for Wednesday!

Leonora - I have just seen you are back on te rollercoster to. I hope that basting went well and that you are feelimg very positive. Loads of positve thoughts, good vibes and sticky vines coming your way!!

I am trying to update the list at the moment. Given that I have not really been back since the site went AWOL, I am having to read back quite a way. So any news on anyone that has not posted for a while would be greatly appreciated, specially those that were basting and on the 2WW.

My news - FET was unsuccessful. We are still renovating but hope to have that finished by the end of the week with just painting, decoration and a deck to finish. I have decided that it is time I went home. So have resigned my job. Sad in some ways as I am starting to do some really good work. But actually feel really positive about the decision. I finish work at the end of the month, take a short trip to Morocco (hopefully) and then home in October. Will look at next treatment in Feb/March but more likely April next year.

Take care all
m x


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone! 

Well my basting went well! - Was a few comedy moments (like getting to the clinic to wash the sperm which is 45Mins drive from where we live and in heavy am traffic, and a rule of only having 1 hour to get there so sa woul survive, DH decided to do his sample at the hospital.... well I don't know about Posh spice but mine would be called toilet? Also sorry if TMI but the thought of my husband feeling sexy over a magazine of other women to help him achieve his deposit in the disabled toilet - the only one where his feet wouldn't show due to the weird lack of NHS hospital doors not going to the floor - I cut out sexy photos of myself and stuck them a la SATC style into the magazine.... just to feel a bit closer you understand?!)... Well with strange pink washed deposit in hand (well sticking painfully under my armpit on DH advise, as he had to drive and his swimmers seemed to be the most precious things in the world) we tore back to our local hospital 1 hour away only to find that the consultant to teach the nurse (yes I was a test) what to do - it was her first insemination! - was missing!!! Well 30mins later the consultant was found driving on the motorway and would be with us any time soon....And it all went well. A few cramps after but nothing too painful - I am just happy DH sperm was OK this time as the previous time it was 100% poor morphology - so his healthy lifestyle and expensive vits paid off!!!

Just one question - should they have scaned me to see if the trigger shot worked?

So here comes the 2ww  

A huge congrats Ellie  
Thanks Misky - I will read Zitas book today...
  Good luck Monday Sweetpea
Lotusflower how are you doing?

Huge   for all  and      

Love Emma xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Emma - at least its a memory that will last a life time lol. Sounds totally manic, I also had a trainee on my 2nd attempt, it hurt like hell, she caught my lining so started bleeding but didnt want her to know thta it hurt so lay there smiling and nodding!! last thing i wanted was her getting nervous lol

Hi Misky, Hope all is well with you. Manic isnt even the word for it, roll on Tuesday the 5th is all i can say. at least the house willlook less like a bomb site! plus i might work out which ones in the crowd of children are mine! thinking about putting a turnstile in instead of a door and charging entry fees! i wouldnt be suprised if when i drop them off on the tuesday there will be an array of bald mothers in rocking shares shaking and popping pills!! i love the holidays really   they just send me    

sorry no more personals as still feeling rough, had a panic attack thanks to being cooped up in a tiny room with 3 other people. not fun! having hot flushes, dizzyness, sickness, light headedness and palpitations. cor im a catch hee hee

take care all hope to see some BFPs soon. 
fingers crossed ill get to start my 3rd tx some time soon!

Corrina xxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all,
Just logged on to realise that my post from last night has been lost    .

So Huge congrats to Ellie.

Emma - If it's any consolation I didn't get scanned to check of the trigger had worked. I did have a blood test for progesterone 7 days after insem to see if I'd ovulated. I never got the results though as I got my BFP first! So here's hoping you have the same luck.       

Carrie - I bet you're glad the hols are over aren't you. I'm not!!!! Our schools started back last week so going back after six weeks off has been a bit of a shock to the system. The kids (and adults) reactions to the bump have been amazing. One girl from my class last year an up to me for a hug, banged her head on my bump and then looked up disgusted, hands on hips and said, "what's that?" I just need to get used to it now. I've hit it with the car door and toilet door more than once. Hope you get your treatment soon, you've waited long enough.

Misky - thanks for the reminder - I may write my name on the back of my hand, just for those moments when I need help! So sorry to hear that your FET was unsuccessful. I'm sure you're making the right decision about moving back home, with the joys of the internet at least you'll still have us! Best of luck with you next round of treament, whenever and wherever that may be.

Huge hi to everyone else.

Love and hugs

Sam xx (I think!)


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi all

Just wanted to wish all those being basted good luck
                    
     

I've got my fingers crossed for you    

Cathy


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hellooo

Hey Ellie-glad all is well and good luck for your first scan...must be so exciting!

Sweet Pea-I'm on day 9 today and had another scan yesterday and I am def being basted Monday evening!!  Had my trigger shot this morning at 7am (so much for sleeping late!) and gynae has also phoned to say that hormone levels are excellent and more than last time which means that it is highly likely that I have 3 eggs!!  The more the merrier, I say....so, we are definitely "basting buddies".  What time are you?

Hi EmmaPP-good news that your basting was fine in the end and I hope your 2ww flies by!

Saskia-great that AF arrived and you can get on with things now....there's nothing worse than being in limbo, I know.

Pri-I wish you all the best with the IVF and hopefully you won't get much in the way of horrible symptoms.  How many more injections do you have compared to IUI?  Keep in touch as I am keen to know what the IVF procedure is like.

Misky-so sorry that your treatment was unsuccessful this time.  Where is home?  I am assuming that you are not from this country (neither am I) and going back is probably a good thing in a lot of ways if not only for the fact that it's familiar and it's just home.

Kizzymouse-all the best.....we are both 3rd-timers.

Kitty-thanks for the luck and, yes, follies aren't looking too shabby.

Thanks Tracy and tons of luck to you with the treatment.

I'm sorry if I missed anyone and hello to you if I have.

xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls

hope you all had a good weekend  

lotusflower - good luck for basting tomorrow, what time do you go in?   

Cathy - great to hear from you, how are you and bump doing   

carrie - sorry to hear your feeling under the weather, take it easy and i hope your feeling better soon, 

sam - how are you & bumps, how far along are you now     

emma - good to hear your basting was comical   , now all thats left to do is relax   

a big hello to all the iui girls 


tracey


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello me lovelies!!!

Well I'm ready for my basting tomorrow  
Had my HCG jab last night with no problems (apart from a little itchy red patch around the area of the jab, had this the last time. Has anyone had this?)
I've got the full day off work so will go with DH to hospital in the morning then go back for basting at 12.15pm   then come home, put my feet up and watch a DVD.  
As I have said on a previous post I'm ABSOLUTELY going to take it a lot easier this time round as I just carried on as normal last time (which is running around trying to do a million things at once!).
Anyway big THANKYOU to everyone for their goodluck wishes and positive thoughts   

Lotusflower - Thats great you are being basted tomorrow night  
What time exactly are you at?..... I'm 12.15pm.
I wish you loads of   and I hope it goes well    

Emma - I'm glad your basting went "well"    After all that drama its has to be a good result    Thats also great that DH's sample was good  
 chick during your   and stay    
I asked my nurse about getting scanned before basting and they said they dont do it because the lubricant they use is spermicidal and would kill off all the sperm    

Misky - Hellllloo chick glad your back and its great to hear from you  
Thankyou for asking.... yes my DH is as lovely as ever!  He is such a rock and I love him so much!
Sorry your FET was unsuccessful   
I wish you loads and loads of luck with the big change in your life, I really hope it all works out for you  
Keep in touch and take care  


To all the girls I hope you all had a lovely weekend and hope you are all fit and well.  Thanks again to EVERYONE who posted good luck wishes....I really hope it works this time    

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls  

i'm sooooooooooo tired, friends of ours went on holiday last night (early hours!!) got picked up from my house at 1.30am, didnt get to bed till 2.00am and was up at 6.30 am (i need my bedzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz)

anyway enough of my moaning

sweetpea -   with basting today, let us know how it goes, how long are you having off work? make sure your dh spoils you

hello to all 

Tracey


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi all,
sweetpea and lotusflower - all the best for the basting. Put your feet up and relax, tx is the perfect excuse for lots of pampering (not that I ever need one  )    

  and    to everyone who has been or is waiting to be basted soon.

Well the old   arrived in the end with avengence. unfortunatly looks like im going to have to put of tx this month aswell     cos i have an important meeting tomorrow that has to be done, and my cons only sees people at the same time as the meeting will be! going to give her a ring and see what she can suggest though. so ill keep you informed. still "glad" in someways as it will put off this final attempt for a bit longer if you get my meaning.
hey ho cant be helped.

take care all. im off to curl up on sofa with a hotwater bottle, still feeling rough so think i may be coming down with bugs (mate has tonsilitus and decided to visit wilst infectious, and me and tonsilitus cant be apart for long! always getting it   )

see you soon,

Corrina


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi all

How was basting Sweetpea and Lotusflower?? here is to  a  2ww and  

Ah Corrina sorry to hear about the prob with timing this month - have some hot lemon and mauka honey as this really helps if prone to tonsillitis - the manuka honey is the best natural antibiotic.

Thanks Sam - I will ask for a blood test on Thursday -

   to all

Hugs Emma x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya girls 

Well basting went well today apart from being painful  
I'm still spotting and my abdomen is feeling really tender.  I know to expect some spotting after so I'm not too worried about it.
DH's sample was "excellent"     ....well the nurse actually said "better than excellent" which is one (very important) good thing at least  
Got my scan tomorrow to check if I've ovulated, so fingers and tootsies crossed       

Lotusflower - How are you chick? what time are you getting basted?   sweetie xxx

Emma - Thanks for your positive thoughts  

Corrina - Thanks to you too for the positive thoughts x I've put my wee feet up since we got back from the hospital!  and will be taking it easy from now on.
Yey finally the witch arrive but thats a shame you cant have tx till next month.  Keep your chin up and stay positive for the next few weeks.  I hope af pain eases quickly for you  

Tracey - Thank hon for your good luck wishes    I've just got today off and have done absolutely nothing since coming home.  DH as usual has been looking after me and making me promise I dont do anything when he is not at home!

Sending myself some..............

                     
         
  


Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Sweetpea glad basting went well honey good luck   

Lotusflower hope your basting went well to honey    

I have been abit awol, I was off last week and have been nursing DH who was ment to be at work be he has an abscess and was in a terrible mess all last week.  I went to the Robbie concert on Friday and was a wee bit tipsy and spilt a whole glass of beer over the person in front of me   she wasnt a happy chappy but half went over me too.  Robbie was staying in a hotel just around the corner from me I was dying to see him but never got a glimpse.  Concert was great and had a fab day just what I needed.

See the cons on the 27th Sept so god knows when I will get an appointment for my IVF pre assessment.

Thinking of you all  

xx Katrina


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Katrina great to hear from you sweetie 

Thanks for your positive thoughts 

I hope your DH is feeling better now 

Thats great you had a fab time at the concert and good for you 

I wish you loads of luck for your consultation on the 27th...keep positive!

Luv Sweetpea xxx[br]: 4/09/06, 19:57I've posted this question on the other thread but wanted to ask you girls too...

Should we have BMS as well during this 2ww?

I know the nurse said we could the day after our 1st IUI basting and every 2 days after. 
But I've also read on other posts that some people advise against it?!

I dont know if this is just for other tx's such as IVF, etc.

As I have my scan tomorrow I will ask again what the nurse thinks. Its a different nurse this time and she is much easier to talk to.

What do you all think we should do?

Sweetpea xxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Well, I am basted!  Lying in bed with the laptop and slightly crampy but not too bad.  Sweet Pea, glad yours was ok and horrid that it was painful....if it's any consolation mine was excruciating, the worst one yet.  I have intratubal insemination and when he squirted the solution in I was screaming it was so sore.  DH was laughing-thought it was hilarious.

We were told it was up to us whether we had bms as well and we did the last two times but I think I'll not bother this time.

Good luck with your scan..I don't have anything else (apart from an injection on Thurs and Sunday) now but I know I ovulated tonight as I can feel it.

Jumping the gun a bit but we have our first IVF appointment on 19th but will have to postpone it a bit until I know for sure what's happened with this.

Thanks everyone for the luck and good wishes and will check in again tomorrow to say hi to everyone.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls, good luck to all on 2WW.    

I have another scan Fri, prob be basted the week after depending on follies.

I am doing opposite this time around....not having any time off work apart from basting day and day after ( which is my day off anyways)

I would rather be a work and just carry on as normal.

If I was doing this naturally I wouldnt act any different, so thats my theory this time!!  

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Emma-pp - Your comedy on the way to being basted will give you someting to remember. I hope that laughing is a good tonic, took some of the pressure and stress out of the occasions and that you are headed for a positive result. 

Corrina - Phew, school holidays over chick. Hope that you get a chance to enjoy a quite house for a few minutes. you always sound so busy. I hope that something can be worked out for your appointment and which ever way you go (tx this month or next), it is the right decision for you physically and emotionally. 

Sam - Thank you for your good wishes. I am looking forward to going home, although there is a huge amount to do before I leave. 

Cathy - Hi Sweets. It sounds like you are keeping well. Long may it continue. 

Lotusflower - hope you feet are up and you and feeling relaxed and positive. Home is New Zealand. I have been here for 8 years, so it will be a bit of a change.

Sweetpea - Relax, relax....and lots of positive visualisation. I hope that you too are feeling relaxed and positive. Zita West talks about BMS. She say no, I think the logic is that it would put pressure on the area. 

Tracey - Hello fellow IUI turned IVF lady. Hope you are well and your tan has not faded yet. 

Katrina - Nursing DH does not sound like fun. I hope he has a quick recovery! And it sounds like Robbie was just what you needed. Can just see you as one of the legions of girls waiting outside the hotel!!

Kizzymouse - Basting next week...ohh, I hope you are feeling positive. 

I am feeling poorly today. Am off school with a tummy bug. Was starting to feel a bit better and just had some rice cake. Hope it is only a 24 hour thing, I have too much to do at work to be taking days off. 

Take care all
M x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Misky - So sorry FET didnt work out hun - and   with your move back.. Sounds like its what you need...  

Kizzymouse -   for you scan on Fri hun - hope the follies are coming along

Lotusflower - Sorry the basting was painful for you - glad that you are getting plenty of rest now - Hope the next two weeks go by quickly

Sweetpea - Sorry to hear your basting was also painful - hope you're not feeling as bloated now and   on your 2WW

Katrina - Hope DH is feeling better and also hope 27th comes by quickly for you so you can move on - Is that to discuss IVF ?

Emma - Glad basting went well hun -   for the   - I was in   reading your post - great idea cutting out pics of yourself - like that    

Carrie - Hope you're feeling a bit better

Tracey - How are you honey ?  Did u catch up on some sleep ? 

Sam - So back to work ?  Cant be easy after a nice long break, hope ur getting used to the bumps now and no more banging into doors etc     

Kitty - How are you hun ?  Im doing Ok at the moment - kepping busy while Im waiting to start the injections... nervous but trying to stay positive - DH and I both are having high hopes on this one

Ellie - How ar eyou keeping honey ? Sunk in yet ?

Well Im doing Ok, had some hot flushes and a ouple of headaches - not too bad !!  Getting the sharp pains now and again near my ovaries - not sure if thats the meds....  Just waiting for AF to arrive and for my DR scan on 13th  - Cant believe Im getting so close to having the tx now... Scary but exciting
It was confirmed this afternoon by my mum that SIL is pg... I'm learning to deal with it - It just makes it harder coz we dont get on and I cant stop thinking about when she has it and the whole family will be there except me    oh well... 

Anyway sorry If I've missed anyone out

Pri..xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls

hope everyone is ok 

Pri - i'm ok thanks, as for catching up with sleep, i couldnt sleep last night due to the fact that i was TOO hot, all i want to do is sleep!!!!!!!!!!, af should arrive this week    i can then start sniffing. as for your sil, its so hard when a member of family falls pg i know exactly how you feel as i may have told you but my best friend is pg and due in January and already has a little girl, sending you    and hope and pray that ivf is the tx for you   

Lotusflower - glad to hear basting went well,    dh for laughing at you when you was in pain,    

Sweetpea - how did your scan go hun?   

a big hello to all, will try and cach up later (at work at the moment and a bit busy)


Tracey


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello girls

My scan went great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've ovulated the 2...yes the 2 follies from my left ovary 
When I got scanned on Friday they were both 1.4 and 1.5, so the extra puregon jab (double dose 100iu) I had on Friday must have fattened them up so they could release..........YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

The nurse said that todays scan also showed a mature follie in my right ovary, which she said may or may not be the endoma??!! She thinks because it was right in the middle of my ovary and that it could be a follie so suggested having BMS tonight/over the next day, just for an extra chance.

I also asked her about having intercourse during 2ww and she said it should not interfere with anything and just to go about our business as normal.

I still dont know what to do for the best 
Should we have BMS tonight or should we give the basting a chance to work on its own?
We have almost decided not to have intercourse during 2ww...I'm sure we could manage to restrain ourselves as we really want to give this as much of a chance as possible 

Anyway I feel much better today, no pain and no spotting.
I'm really chuffed those 2 follies released, hopefully giving us an extra chance 

My due date is the 16th and test date is the 21st   

Lotusflower -  chick on your  I hope you feel better today and not too tender 
Sending you   

Kizzy - Thanks sweetie for your goodluck wishes and positive thoughts 
Goodluck to you for your scan on Friday   

Misky - Hiya chick and Thanks for your positive thoughts x I'm feeling nice and relaxed and very positive. Thanks also for the tips on BMS 

Pri - Thanks for your goodluck wishes sweetie x I'm feeling much better today, didn't have bloating I was just really tender, but glad its ok now. 
I'm glad you haven't had the side effects that bad 
I wish you loads of luck again for your scan on the 13th..I'll be thinking about you!
Try and not let the SIL thing get to you chick...
You just concentrate on yourself, DH and tx xxx

Tracey - Hiya sweetie and Thanks so much for asking about my scan 
I hope you get a better nights sleep tonight x

Big hello to everyone else I hope you are all well

Luv and 
Sweetpea xxx

                
        
        
 [br]: 5/09/06, 17:53Thankyou to the 3 lovely peeps who blew me a bubble 
Here is a hug and a bubble right back at each one of you...........


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello all

Great news Sweet Pea.....not sure about the bms, I think the opinions vary and there doesn't seem to be any right or wrong.  I can't be bothered to do it today!

Have done NOTHING all day apart from watching Will and Grace back to back-Gad I love that programme!  DH brought me some lovely flowers...hmmm maybe feels bad about laughing at me when I was in pain.

Misky-Yes, it will be a huge change to go back but I'm sure you will soon fall back into it and it will be a change for the better.  

Pri-thanks...I think I know what you mean about being scared and excited at the same time.  I hope I won't need IVF but if it comes to that I think I'll also feel a mixture of fear and excitement.  Good luck.

Tracey-You must also be getting a bit excited at the thought of starting soon?  Know what you mean about friends being pregnant...mine have all had the first and now I'm just waiting each day for the announcments to start for their second babies!

Anyway, back to the couch....it's a hard life.

Hugs to all


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi sorry no long list of personals,  still feeling off colour, think Drs appointment is in order. 
Emma - thanks for the tip I will have to scout round for the honey can you get it in any supermarket??

glad all the bastings went well for everyone.

im a bit off personally today as found out yesterday that a good friend passed away on monday following 2 strokes over the weekend. She was only 39, leaving behind a lovely husband and 4 children aged 22, 20, 10 and 7.   

take care all
corrina


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Awe Corrina
Really Sorry to hear about your friend..I hope you are ok hon  
Take care of yourself
Luv Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

HiLadies

Hope you are all well, blimey cant believe how many people there are!!!

Just a quickie!!!

Lotusflower - glad your basting went well and i hope you are more comfortable now, loads of luck for the   - and you never know you may not need your iVF appointment!!! fingers firmly crossed for you!

Pri - Nope not sunk in yet at all!!! although i have really sore (.)(.), really tired and feel quite sick most of the time though not actually been sick!!! very excited about first scan next week 11/9 (what a day to pick!!!) but i am half expecting nothing to be there!!! bit crazy i know!!!

Sweetpea - sounds like you had some lovely follies, all that follie dancing must have helped!!!! Good luck for the  

Carrie - so sorry to hear about your friend, it must have been a huge shock, i'll be thinking of you  

I hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well!!!

Love 
Ellie x x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello ladies,
Sweet Pea - glad the basting and scan went well. You sound over the moon so lots of positive thoughts should be helping things!   

Lotusflower - glad yours went well to and you've been putting your feet up with Will & Grace. I love it too but have to watch it on my own as DH just doesn't get it!   

Corrina - I'm so sorry about your friend. That's so sad - hope you're OK.  

Pri - glad the downregging hasn't been too bad. I've only got a week to go now before I start   . Hopefully you will 'overlap' your own pregnancy with your SILs. My cousin gave birth yesterday. I have mixed feelings because I was only 10 weeks behind her when I had my m/c so it's bringing back a few sad memories for me but am glad she's happy. BF is also pg - there's never any escape is there?

Katrina - glad you enjoyed Robbie even if you narrowly missed getting your lights punched out! Sorry to hear DH is poorly.

Kizzy - hi hun, all ready for next week? 

Emma - loved your post about the mags !!!  

Hi to Tracey, Misky, Becky, Ellie, Cathy, Sam and anyone I've rudely missed.  

Kitty x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls

sweetpea - great news about your scan   , 

lotusflower - bless your dh, that'll teach him for laughing at you in pain, hope your ok   

Carrrie - so sorry to hear about your friend   

KittyH -   for you at this difficult time 

just a quickie ladies, got bad pain in stomach, need to lie down

hello to everyone i have missed


Tracey


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Tracey - Sorry to hear you go tummy pain, hope you feel better soon  
Kitty - Only a week to go, not long hun -    - I know what you meanabout your cousin, its really sad coz its like a part of us wants to be happy for others and then there's the other part saying 'Why not me'??  Let's hope it is your turn this time 
Ellie - It's not crazy, a lot of the girls feel the same, try not to worry and of course there will be something there - How exciting honey - Cant wait to hear about it on Monday
Carrie - Sorry to hear about your firen - That's awful 
Lotusflower - Good on DH for buying u flowers - bless... Hope ur enjoying ur couch time 
Sweetpea - Well Done - That is excellent news...       

Hope everyone else is ok

Not much to report from me, just the odd cramps and feeling a bit down - think AF is on her way
Which is a good thing as I need to have it before I go in for my scan next week

Pri..xx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi

Hope everyone is doing ok today?

Corrinna-that's very tragic news about your friend....hope you're hanging in there.

Pri-I love the little picture of the couch and TV...I must learn to use all those little pictures someday!

I was wondering about something....if you have the trigger shot and ovulate 36 hours later and the egg is only viable for 24 hours (?) then why bother to bms today??  I have heard some people say bms 2 days after IUI but surely then it's too late.  Was not sure to try and do it tonight even though I'd rather stick pins in my eyes than do it!  Also, DH has a slight clumping sperm problem which is eliminated once they have been washed but I was thinking that if we bms then the "bad" sperm could go in there and stick to the good ones, stopping them from doing their thang.  Advice for an idiot please??

Thanks and hi to everyone on this board.


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hi 

Hope you don't mind me gate crashing! I'm an inbetweenie - not IVF and not IUI - just taking menopur for ovulation induction. 

Have been reading emails for ages so thought I'd join in and say hello!

Also ......am a bit confused and hoping someone could help!  On day 20 - having 75m menopur (one bottle) but only had one main fol at 12mm on day 17.  Has anyone else had a really slow burner??!!  May be upped to 2 bottles tomorrow when go back to be scanned.  Sure there are many experts on this on the IUI site who have been through the same thing.

Anyway look forward to chatting to you all and joining in
Take care,
Molly


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Molly - nice to see you


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone

Molly Hi - I got upped to 1.5 of menopur and it seemed to do the job - 

Lotusflower - I have come to the conclusion that BMS if you want to - don't if you really don't want to... looking at all the posts their is no proof either way - suddenly I have boobs and no sex drive which is not easy for DH   and boy am I eating up green and blacks (and harribo funnily enough  )

Hi Pri I hope AF arrives before your scan - but sorry to hear you are feeling a bit down - oh this rollercoaster ride  

Corrina - yes you can get the honey in supermarkets - but its normally with the 'healthy/wheat free' stuff - its quite funny my supermarket trolley, full of organic, healthy stuff then topped with so much candy!!

Carrie - I am so sorry to hear what happened sweetie    to you

Misky I hope you are feeling better?

Big   to everyone - there are so many of us!!!! Its so great to have you all to share this journey with                   to you all

Hugs Emma xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Mollie

welcome hunni  

i started off of this board and i am now going through ivf but i cant leave this board (AND WONT) the ladies are great and you will get loads of support.

i was very slow at cooking and injected for 25 days and had to abandon, but as you have a follie that sounds promising as i had none  

heres a dance for you to help them grow           

keep in touch and good luck

Tracey


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

Molly - Try not to worry hun, everyone's body works differently and if they are going to increase the meds that should definitely help     

Lotusflower - Hun I know its not the answer you want, but do what feels right - I was told by my cons to 'go for it' day of and day after basting (to better the chances) - the first two times I did and the third time I didnt bother...    I guess I feel that if it hasnt worked naturally up until now what difference is it going to make and am now relying on the tx

Pri...xx


----------



## Vixh (May 19, 2006)

Hi everyone

Thanks so much for all the positive messages last week, feel much more cheery now 

Mollie - welcome to the site!! 

Sweetpea and Lotusflower - loads and loads of   and       for you in the 2ww  

Pri - hope you are ok and feeling a bit better, hope it times well with your scan

Carrie - so sorry to hear the news of your friend, so sad.  Thinking of you and your friends family 

Hello and lots of    to everyone else

I had my day 12 scan today -2 x follies on my right, one which is 20 x18 and the other 24 x 15.  I have never had 2 be ready to 'pop' before and think it is due to the clomid (never had IUI on the clomid yet either).  Please keep all fingers crossed for me!! Am going for a scan tomorrow but clinician thinks basting will be Friday.    

Couple of questions - a few of you are talking about bms after IUI - what do you mean? (sorry if it is obvious!!   )
Also - do you think that both of my follies will have eggs in or is it likely to be only 1 (or could it be none??)

I am quite tense and I know the 4th go at IUI is meant to have a good success rate so am probably pinning too many hopes on this tx but with the clomid and everything.........  

Anyway must leave work now and get home!!

Thanks everyone - this site is sooo great.

Vix
xx

     

Only trouble is DH is having root canal work tomorrow - does any one know if the anaesthetic will damage the


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya girls  

Welcome Molly  
Sorry I cant help you with your problem but there is always someone here who can help or shed some light.  Welcome to the thread and I look forward to chatting with you too     with your tx and here is a wee follie dance for you to help them grow a bit    


Tracey - Good for you sweetie sticking with us    
I hope you are feeling better and those horrible stomach pains are gone.


Emma - I hope you are well hon?  


Pri - Awe sweetie you are going through the mill  
I hope you feel better soon and sending you   for af to arrive soon x
Take care chick!


Lotusflower - Glad you are taking it easy and as for the BMS thing if you dont feel up to it then dont bother.  Do what feels right chick x


Ellie - Thanks for your goodluck wishes and I hope you are well x


Kitty - Ta much sweetie for your positive thoughts, I hope you are well too  


Corrina - I hope you are ok chick? Thinking of you lots  


Vixh - Hiya sweetie!  Thankyou so much for your positive thoughts and baby dust    That is fantastic news on your follies   I'm so chuffed for you and I will absolutely be keeping everything crossed for you chick!   for your scan tomorrow and let us know how you get on x  BMS means baby making sex.  Please dont be embarassed... things are never obvious till we know what they mean    Cant answer your question about your poor DH's treatment but I would contact your clinic and ask them.  Take care chick     for tomorrow x


Big massive HELLO to all the girls Lilly,Liz,Katrina,Linzi,Misky,Sam,Clair,Cathy,Kizzy and anyone else I may have missed........


Well we DID have BMS last night!!!!!!!!!!
We felt we would feel guilty if it didn't work and we never gave it that extra chance.  ALSO the nurse did advise us to (as well as a few girls here).
However...no more during 2ww 

Feel ok apart from tired today so going for an early night tonight.

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx

Sending myself some........


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all,
Just a quickie from me as It's taken me sooooo long to catch up that I'm running late now!

I read that BMS helps increase chances and that muscle contractions during an orgasm help even more. As someone who's doing this on her own, BMS was a bit of a prob - If I was getting that then I may have been able to go without the donor!

Anyway best of luck to everyone, whatever the stage

Love, hugs and babydust
Sam xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning all 

Vixh - hope scan goes well and your all ready for basting   

Sam - how are you and bump (S)? 

Lotusflower & sweetpea-       

Mollie - hope scan goes ok   let us know how you get on  

Pri - hey hun how are you?

Cathy - how are you hunni? and of course bump   

Carrie - hope your well  

a big   lilly,emma,katrinar,kizzy,kitty,ellie,misky and anyone i have rudley missed 

Tracey


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi all 

I think I am finally loosing the plot - have woken feeling a bit more awake this morning, unpacked my shopping that was delivered by the nice delivery man who called me honey even though my hair looked like a bush, I have spots all over my neck that I was squeezing in my half sleep (I feel like a teenager on pot) and morning breath LOVELY!

DH is doing this raisy eye thing to me an awful lot lately  especially when he walked in to see me sniffing the freezer as I think my sense of smell is getting more pronounced along with my brain less so (help!)..

Well    to you all and  
lilly,Tracey,Sam, Liz, Linzi, Clair, katrinar,kizzy,kitty,Vixh, Pri, Cathy, Carrie, Sweetpea, Lotusflower,Molly,ellie,misky and all!!

Glad to hear your decision on BMS Sweetpea 

Hugs Emma x[br]: 7/09/06, 09:20Hi everyone - this is from Pri (she is blocked from posting at work I think - !!)

Emma -Sounds like you have had a lovely morning sweetie.. Hope you're OK
Tracey - I'm good thans hun, how are you getting on ? When do you start the sniffing process?
Sam - Hope you and bumps are keeping well hun..
Sweetpea - Thank you for your message hun, Good luck on your 2WW
Vix - Thank you for your message too hun - Good luck for tomorrow and stay  - Let's hope this is the one for you 
Hope everyone is doing OK

I'm still waiting for AF - feeling a little tired, other than that I'm Ok..

(Thanks Em for posting this for me)

Pri..xx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya girls

Not much to report today...

I'm almost half way, just have to get through the weekend.
I haven't felt narky or had sore boobies yet??  but I guess its still early days.
Had a little dizzy spell today (lasted for about a second!) but I just put it down to standing up and walking too quickly.
Other than that I feel ok!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks so much for the goodluck wishes and I hope you are all fit and well  

Luv and big  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Vixh (May 19, 2006)

everyone!

Sweetpea - thanks for the explanation of bms - all fits into place now!!!  

Just a quick update as have got a chilli on the go and DH is starving (he had his root canal treatment and is lying on the sofa like a poor little lamb!!)  

Had my basting today!!!!!!!! Hurrahh!!  

Went in for my scan and one of my follies (I had 2) was 'gone' and the other had free fluid round it so the timing was bang on - quickly phoned up DH who wizzed over to the hospital and did his 'thang'. 

After the treatment I came home and have vegged all afternoon on the sofa (does anyone else love 'Come Dine with Me')  Now am officially in the 2ww for the 4th time and I hope it is the lucky one.  My clinician said she had a phone call from a lady today to tell her she is pg and that was with the same amount of   I had put in so with possibly two eggs we could be onto a winner.

Was very sad in the hospital though - the waiting room we have to sit in for fertility treatment is the same for ladies waiting for their baby scans and also if there is any problems during the pregnancy, I saw two ladies crying today and one was really hysterical in a private room where she must have got bad news - very sad.

I am determined to be really positive this 2ww though - wear lots of red and eat lots of warming foods - any diet tips for these two weeks?

Lots of   and     to everyone.

Best stir the chilli and go and get back to my position on the sofa to watch Hollyoaks.

Vix
x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Yey Vixh thats great news    

I'm sooooo pleased your basting went well  
You sound very similar to me... I ovulated 2 of mine and had a possible 3rd ready to go.  I really hope this is a good sign for both of us  

I wish you loads of luck        
Stay positive and look after yourself  

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx

P.s. enjoy your chilli and I hope your DH is feeling better soon


----------



## Em* (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi All,

I'm new to FF, but have found your postings really helpful. You guys are so brave. Thanks.  

Me: 

4 months clomid
This month IUI - got basted on Tues so now on 2ww. 
Endo - lap 2004
Me 28 (this month) and DH 30 nrly 31.
We've been together 13 yrs - why did i wait??!!!!  

Is anyone else on their 2ww? Any cycle buddies? 

Also feeling awful guilt 'cause still on a few rolled **** a day - usually give up. What's wrong with me??! 

Em*. x

Wishing you all lots of   and


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello ladies,  

Sorry I have not posted for a while....have been on nights   and have been trying to read up on the thread in sneaky reads at work when no-one is looking!! Its really bizarre trying to read this at work, as I look like a maniac looking over my shoulder all the time as if I am looking at dodgy porn or something!  

Anyway, today was my first proper appointment to get me on the road to IUI.   We went along for a scan with the funny dildo thing   and all is looking good. Nice few follies and some nice fat juicy ones too so just waiting for them to ripen up a bit then back for more dildo thing on monday! Looks like i'll be basting next wed, thurs or friday ish. Quite excited now as all systems go, just hope I don't get too excited and then very let down at the end if it doesn't work.

I know this might sound really odd but I have never had to do a pg test because AF has always arrived on time so in some ways I am just looking forward to doing one, +ve or not. 

I found it really weird at the hospital today, sitting with other couples in the waiting room, trying not to look at them for too long, no-one acknowledging each other as you would in any other waiting room! What a funny bunch we are!  But then we come on here and pour out our deepest thoughts....

Enough about me, how are you ladies doing?

Sweetpea- I hope your 2ww is flying by...good luck hun       

Vixh- Glad you have had basting today, good luck to you too hun, mmmmmm that chilli sounds good, oh and I had root canal treatment last year too, its very sore so look after dh, you know men love to be looked after when they're feeling blue- worse than kids!!!     OOh Hollyoaks is soooo exciting!  

Emma- Had a little giggle at your post, hey at least you have an excuse for being a little   

Pri- Hope af comes along soon! The old   is such a pain in the.....

Tcardy- Glad you are sticking around to chat to us, not only because we want to hear how you are doing but we also need each other for advice! Don't go anywhere honey  

Lotusflower-Good luck for your 2ww, have everything crossed for you and sending you lots of      

Corrina- Very sorry to hear you had bad news, hope things are going ok for you  

Em- Welcome! Good luck for your 2ww   do your best with the weed but don't beat yourself up we are all human!

Hello to everyone else Sam, Katrinar, Molly, Lilly, Linzi, Kitty and anyone else I may have left out, hope you are all ok!

Until my next load of waffle....

Saskia xx


----------



## Nikita (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Wow I haven't been on here for over a year and I don't recognise any of the names anymore.  I have been out of touch as I moved to the US for work with my husband.  I wanted to re-visit you all and remind you why you are putting yourselves through this rollercoaster journey and to give you a little faith!

We moved to the US and tried another IUI which didn't work out.  Then after our first IVF cycle we got lucky and now we are expecting a baby boy in about 3 weeks.  So it does happen ladies and for most of you it will happen too.  I know how difficult and painful it is, the worry & stress, hearing about so many others (especially friends) getting pregnant and having so many normal mixed emotions about it, seeing babies everywhere and feeling the heartache.  The process of any kind of fertility treatment is hard on so many levels but it is worth it!  You have to hang in there and look after yourself and your partner in the process.  Your time will come and it will be so worth it.

I cried and laughed at the same time when I got the call from the clinic telling me I was pregnant - that was a completely new feeling and one I will never forget.  The relief, the overwhelming joy, the release of sorrow and stress, the disbelief.  

I wish you all 'Laughter & Tears' and I'm sending positive thoughts to you all - you are NOT alone! Stay strong.

Nikita
* not so sleepless in Seattle - anymore ;o)


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls

its Friday    

Nikita - i didnt know you before as only joined early this year, i know its late but congrats on getting your BFP, 3 weeks eh you must be so excited   , have you got any names?

Saskia - good luck with scan on Monday, heres a dance to help those follies ripen         

Em - hope 2ww is not sending you   , when do you test hun?     as for **** i gave up in January and its still hard now, try not to be so hard on yourself 

VixH - glad basting went well   , how was your chilli, mmmmmm i love a chilli   

Sweetpea -        how are you hunni? 

Emmapp - your post made me laugh    sniffing the fridge, you sure your ok   

Pri -    your work blocking you from FF how dare they  , not sure when i start sniffing as still waiting for   to arrive, she never comes when you want her to had a tiny tiny spotting yesterday but nothing since   how are you?

a big hello to all you lovely ladies 

Tracey


----------



## Em* (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi, 

Thanks for your replies Saskia and Tcardy. 

I test on the 19th but don't really hold out much hope because of the Endo.  

Saskia - good luck with your follies. 

Tcardy - wishing you lots of hugs and luck with downregging.

Em.


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone!!

Just to let a few of you know if you are on your 2ww come to the Ladies in waiting 2ww thread as well - Sweetpea has just joined - its great to have both the threads so please don't leave this one as well!!!  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66716.0

Tracy I hope the B*****  turns up soon -

Em Hi - I test on the 15th and have endo - very bad endo - don't give up hope honey - come have a look at the 2ww ladies thread and they will put up your testing date if you want   

Nikita thanks for your words of hope - but I did cry at them so hopefully the laughter will come test day  for you x

Good luck for next week Saskia - no more dodgy porn for you!!

Big hugs to everyone I haven't mentioned - I am thinking of you all

Emma xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

hi girls, hope everyone is doing fine whatever stage they are at  

I had scan today, not much going on yet, 1 x follie at 10mm on RHS, LHS has a few <10mm ones.
Its so awkward, I have to get dildo cam for RHS ovary, but LHS ovary I need external ultrasound cos it hides!  Weird!   

So its 3 more days of injections and then another scan Monday, I usually take 13 days to get good follies so not worried.

Not stressing about it this time, just trying to ignore it (hmmm!?    )

Got 2 tries of this left, hope it works and I dont need ivf, but have a feeling I will need it tho  

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello everybody

Vixh-soooo much luck for your 4th basting!  I think that good, wholesome soup is a good, nourishing thing to have.

Tracy-thanks for the 2ww good luck and I will do an AF dance for you....I know how frustrating it can be.

Sweet Pea-I don't have any "signs" yet and also no sore boobs but then I don't expect them yet.  I do have a bit of pms which is not good as it usually signals the end of things for me but it's not too bad (yet) and I managed to do Sainsbury's this morning without wanting to kill all the OAP's wandering aimlessly up the aisles!  Oooh, I sound awful.  With each IUI it has been different, sometimes boobs only get sore just before AF and sometimes about 10 days before!  Nothing yet but I think it's too soon-probably on Sunday after my last HCG shot.

Em-welcome, and good luck on your 2ww...I was only basted a day before you.  Hang in there!

Saskia-good luck with the scan Monday, here's to some lovely big follies.

Nikita-that's wonderful news for you and thanks for the encouraging words for all of us.  It's the waiting that is the hardest and not knowing when/if it's going to happen.  How do you like the States?  We may also be moving there soon...waiting for the visa application which takes 3 months, I believe.

Kizzymouse-I'm sure your follies will get nice and big, just taking their time.  All the best.

Emma-PP-only a week to go now for you!!  Hope you get what you want.

I need some advice....my gynae has suggested 4 IUI's.  He says I should persevere with it as I respond well etc etc but I just feel that due to my age I can't really afford to keep trying them, however, I am having a really hard time getting my head around having IVF and am now considering a 4th IUI (if this one fails) but am unsure.  I hear people say that if it hasn't worked the first 3 goes then it is unlikely that it will.  Does anyone know if this is the case?  I'd hate to do another one and waste a couple of months only to find it failed again but, on the other hand, would much rather do IUI than IVF.  Grrrr, why is it so difficult.

Thanks ladies and hello to everyone else that I missed, sorry!


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for welcome.   Sorry for not reading/posting -  I have been working away!  Doesn't happen very often but has meant that I haven't been on line.  But have just caught up with everyone to see what has been going on.  I'll make sure that I am a better reader/writer next week!!

Welcome Em - I have just joined the group this week too.  You were prob like me and have been reading for ages.  Good to finally take the plunge and join in.

Just to say best of luck to everyone at the moment at the various stages - there are so many people to mention but at 4.10 on a Friday afternoon I wont start!

Lotusflower - I know someone who got pg on 4th IUI - so it can work.  But time is an important factor and I guess that I depends on how old you are too.  Wont be nosey and ask!

Have a fab weekend everyone - I'll be 'busy' at the weekend as had good news yesterday with the slow growing follie.  Ending up being enough to use the trigger jab last night which is great news (but it took until day 20!!) - so glad that it wasn't an abandoned cycle!  So it is onto the 2ww wait- oh no!!  

Take care everyone - enjoy the sunshine!  
Molly B
XXXX


----------



## Vixh (May 19, 2006)

everyone - happy Friday!!!    

Chilli was lovely by the way everyone and DH feeling 'much better' since his dental work so that is good.

Am now day 2 of the 2ww - feeling a bit crampy inside today which is a wierd feeling and don't recall having that after the IUI in the past - trying not to get too stressed at work but have got a big event for 550 people at ExCel in London week after next so is not too promising and next week will be chocca (I am an event organiser).  At least being onsite the next week will keep my mind off testing - i will have to do so on the day I get back and try to remember not to lift anything!!!!  Does anyone else forget all that - DH tells me off when I reach to get things out of the top kitchen cupboards and then I feel really bad!!

Emma - hello!! don't get guilty about the ciggies just try again - you need to stay calm and relaxed, we will be testing 3 days apart !! 

Lotusflower - thanks for the soup tip, I might make some this weekend!! By the way on my 3rd go my clinician actually told me that the 4th go of IUI has a good sucess rate so that is why I am so excited about this shot.  I don't know if you are NHS or private but on the NHS you get 6 goes (which there must be a reason for as I am sure they wouldn't keep wasting the money if it didn't work after 3) so it may be worth doing that?

Hi to everyone else - hope everyone has a lovely weekend in the   and lots of     to everyone and especially to those on the 2ww!!   

lots of love

Vix 
xx


----------



## Em* (Aug 25, 2006)

Lotusflower and Molly - thanks for welcome. 

Vixh - good luck with your IUI. I'm BARTS and they said that Clomid and IUI has an accumalitive (however u spell that  ) effect. Which means the more we go through, the higher chance we have of a BFP. They do 6 months of OI (ovulation induction) or IUI. I'm having three of each and then on to IVF. They also told me that some women go for IVF and it is too strong or something so some go back to IUI and then get BFP this way? Weird. 

Emma-pp - thanks for invite to 2ww, but trying to find my feet in all these 'rooms'. Will do next month when i'm up to speed.  

Went to Bluewater today (shopping mall), and it was full of pregnant women and lots of kids. I had to go back home - even without going into my favourite shops!   I don't hate them, after all they could have gone through tons to get pregnant, i just feel sad and wish all this uncertainty was over. 

P.S. How do you all get that pink footnote on your postings?


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello, 

Pri - I hear you about your SIL. But give yourself all that time and energy, you need good positive thoughts floating all around you - so sending you some. Hope AF arrives so that all can go to plan!

Tracey - I replied to you on the other thread

Sweetpea - really good to hear that you are feeling relaxed and positive. Long may it last and hope that your 2WW flies by!

Corrina - I am so sorry to hear about your friend. Sending you loads of love. It always seems so much worse when it is some one so young. That added to feeling poorly .... you are not having a good time of it. Did you go to the Doc. Sorry if I'm being nosy, just concerned. I hope you start to feel much better soon. 

Ellie - How exciting for you - you must be due a scan this week. Fingers crossed that all goes well. You are going to be one of those pregnant ladies we see walking round very soon. Huge congratulations to you again, helps us all keep the faith!

Molly – Welcome!!! I have PCO and am on metformin too. I had several slow burners last treatment. I think this was done intentionally, controlled with the level with drugs, otherwise us PCO girls have a tendency to produce too many follies. Not good for IUI! Sounds like things have sorted themselves out now tho. Fingers crossed for you sweets!

Lovely Lilly - you are in your second week. Hope you are remaining sane and keeping faith. So hoping this is your turn!!!

Vixh - I don't know if you got an answer to your question re if all eggs have follies. My understanding is that follies of a certain size are assumed to contain eggs, under that size they are not considered viable. It seems tho, that clinics go by slightly different sizes. As for the layout of your clinic, I am sure these were designed in another planet at times, some one else had to go through the waiting room for ladies waiting for terminations to get to their fertility treatments. Hope you are ok tho and you are resting on your 2WW. 

Emmapp - Hi chick, how are you? 

Em* -Welcome. Hope your 2WW is going smoothly and that you get a lovely birthday surprise. Some one was talking about moon cycles around our birthdays being a positive influence - every little helps as they say. I thinnk you get the pink footnote when you go into the profiles. So at the top of the page there is profile option. Click on that and there are sections you can fill in. 

Saskia - You follies sound good. Did you manage to sort out your shifts for work? I think night shifts would be very difficult when you are managing this as well.

Nikita - It is so nice to have a positive post. I wish you all the very best for the safe delivery of your little boy and a life time of happiness to look forward to. 

Kizzymouse - How's you sweets. You sound so different in your posts this cycle to how you were in your previous cycles. It does change as you get down the line doesn’t it. I hope your relaxed attitude to it all is what works. Sending you loads of positives. 

Lotusflower - It is so difficult knowing when to move on. I spoke to my consultant about it. He said that in tests done in a controlled group over a period of 9 cycles some 90+ where preg at the end. 9 cycles is a hell of a lot tho. You have to do what is right for you and yours. The answer will come. Sending loads of positives to you too and I hope that you do not need to make this decision. 

It’s been a long week with lots of travel – so glad it is the weekend!!  

So love, positives and babydust to Fowler, estmat, Lily, Emma-pp, Lotusflower, Em*, Sweetpea and Vixh on the two week wait. Feet up guys and lots of care and TLC. You are nurturing possibilities!! 

Does anyone know what happened to hakabella, Peewee, Cuddles, Nats or Jen. We have not heard from them for a while. Ladies, I hope you are ok if you are still reading. Thinking of you!

Have a lovely weekend and as always, take care 

M x


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hello ladies,

I cant get over how many of you there are!!!

Just a quickie. Welcome to all the newbies, wishing you lots of   and luck with your treatment!!!

Lotusflower & Sweetpea - you are almost half way already!! hope you arent going too   and trying to relax! and Lotus I know it must be difficult wondering where to go from here! but it can work, and i think if (and i mean IF) this one doesnt then try again as IVF is a lot more invasive.  And if you are being offered another opportunity to do IUI i'd take it!! but i'll keep fingers crossed that you wont even need to make that decision!!!    

Pri - hope you are ok?! and arent getting too stressed by not having reg access (through wk!!) i know how religious this site gets!!! 

Misky - thanks for your congrats, and yes my scans on monday 11/9 (bad day i know!!!) been completely wiped out this week and feel fairly sicky most of the time!!! good excuse to sleep lots though!!! 

Sorry its a quick one, hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well and i'll be thinking of you!!!

Lots of Love

Ellie x x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Going to have to make this a quick one as I have just got in, and need to get ready to go out again for a friend's birthday..

Emma - Hope ur ok honey and thanks for doing my post

Nikita - Thank you for coming on and giving us all hope - Congratulations in advance - 3 Weeks - wow !!!

Hope everyone else is ok, whatever stage you are at...am thinking of you all.

AF has finally arrived so in for my scan on Wed and should start the injections as planned

Pri...xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi all,
firstly thank you for your kind thoughts, I still cant believe it my self, expect to see her walking up the road. The funeral is on the 19th and I can honestly say I dont think there will be a dry eye in the place she was so well loved.
Misky- yes went to see the Dr. who told me I had flu. I assumed I would have a stonking cold and fever but evidently not. so was stuck on 8 paracetemol a day. I also mentioned the bad chest pains I was getting that really take my breath awa, apparently thats just heartburn so have to take gaviscon after every meal and before bed. OOOHH its vile!
Vix - all the best for the 2ww, hard not to get stressed out with it. fingers crossed and plenty of   flying your way.

all the best to everyone else postitive thoughts and babydust all round.

off to do tip runs and shopping today oh the fun of it all!

Corrina


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone

Sending you all loads of  

Glad AF arrived Pri - good luck with the scan on Wed,

Corrina - I hope you start feeling better soon - lots of rest and soup  

Thanks for the wishes Misky

Lotusflower I have heard that you do get BFP's on the 4th IUI - its all too many decisions to make!! But what ever you chose will be the right one  

Em if you go to technical notes at the Begining on Index it will take you through all the bits and bobs of the site  - any probs pm me 

Wishes to you all - am off to eat my chilli  - made with a bottle of red wine (got to get some somehow!)- which I have been craving ever since Vix mentioned it!!

Love Emma xx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Just a quickie from me

Lotus flower - my clinic told me that they have peaks of success on cycles 1, 4 and 9. I'm not suggesting that you try for 9 but obviously my clinic don't give up at 3. Like so much of this, it's a personal choice and although it's intense to cycle month after month, it's less intrusive than IVF, especially if you're only on Chlomid, like I was too. Here's hoping that it's academic and that you'll be getting a BFP this cycle anyway.

Love Sam P xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Follie update!!

LHS - 1 x 10mm, 1 x 13mm, 1 x 14mm
RHS - 1 x 13mm

Lining = 9mm

Two more days of injections, then 4th scan on Wed, pregnyl either morning or evening, basting Thurs or Fri, depending on scan!!

So third time lucky I hope.    

My ovaries are sore!! Walking really funny cos they are v crampy.
  

Is anyone being basted same time as me?
Who else is on 2WW?
Sorry I have totally lost it on here and I used to be so good at keeping up!!

Sending you all lots of


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Had my 2nd scan today, basting on wednesday!   Very excited when I left the clinic, then had a really emotional afternoon feeling weepy  and I haven't even been on any drugs!! What a weirdo I am  

How are you ladies doing? Kizzymouse it seems we are at similar times, will be on 2ww at same time, good luck chick!    

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww!! Hope all your dreams come true         

Sorry I am out of time tonight as gotta cook dh his dinner then its a very exciting hollyoaks! Yes i know how sad!

Bye for now,

Saskia xx


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

Hope you are all well? 

For those of you who know me, i wanted to introduce you to my little bean!!!

I was absolutely convinced i'd have my scan and there to be nothing there!! bit crazy i know!!! but there it was with a little heartbeat!!!!

Good luck to all of you with your tx, it can work!!! sending loads of    

Love Ellie x x x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

ladies 

Jeez its been busy here over the weekend  
I hope I catch up ok  

First of all.....
A Big WELCOME to Em*    
How are you getting on with your 1st week in the 2ww?
I know it can be hard sometimes but try and stay as   as you can!
Sending you     


Molly - Hiya chick!  Thats great you had a good follie  
When do you get basted (or have I missed it already)??
 anyway sweetie x


Saskia - I'm glad you have good follies.  How did your scan go today??  
Thanks so much for your good luck wishes and positive thoughts  


Nikita -   chick on your BFP  
I wish you the best of health during your pg and all the happiness in the world.


Tracey - Ta much for your goodluck wishes and postive thoughts  
How are you sweetie??


Kizzy - Thats great you have a few "potentially" great follies. Here is a wee follie dance to fatten them up    
Sending you loads and loads of   for your scan on Wednesday x


Lotusflower - How are you??  
About your IUI question, personally I would go for the 4th.  I have also heard/read that there is a slightly higher success rate after the first few goes and thats why they offer the amount that they do.  My hospital offer 6, but put you on the list for IVF after 4 because of the waiting time.  I'm hoping that I wont need to use the 6 goes   but if I have to I will.
Its really whats best for you honey... do what you feel is right  


Vixh - Hiya sweetie    I hope you are doing ok on your 2ww    


Misky - Thanks so much for your positive thoughts  
I hope you are well xxx


Ellie - Awe Ellie thats fantastic!  Again I wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy xxx


Pri - YEY the witch finally arrived    
Sending you loads of   for your scan on Wednesday  


Corrina - Awe sweetie I hope you are feeling better soon. Take care  


Emma - How are you chick?


Sam - Give that bump a big hug from me!


HIYA TO THE GIRLS......... Katrina,Kitty,Linzi,Liz,Clair,Cathy and anyone I may have missed x 


Nothing much to report on myself...
Thats now a week gone and I still feel ok  
Going on my last IUI I have been a crabby git by now and had sore boobies but so far nothing   
I feel a little bloated tonight but nothing major and I have had a really spotty chin over the past couple of days  
I'm going to get an early night tonight and hopefully the rest of the week to try and rest as much as I can.
I have been good though, DH came along with me on Saturday to do the shopping (normally do myself on Thurs)  and has made me sit down at EVERY opportunity. I haven't over exerted myself and have been very carefull at what I'm lifting etc.
My "due date" (given by hospital) is Saturday but thats 2 weeks from HCG jab and not basting, so "MY due date" will be Monday which is 2 weeks after basting.
       
The testing date   they gave me   was the 21st   but I'm  going to  hang off till 22nd   as me and DH are both off work    

I REALLY HOPE IT WORKS THIS TIME    

Sending myself some....
                   
        
          
 


Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Congratulations Ellie!!! Lovely bean you have there!!


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hi girls

Ellie - many congratulations!        You must be so excited and relieved at the same time.  Have everything crossed that you sail through the months ahead.

Looks like there are a few now on the 2ww.  I test at similar time to you Sweatpea - had pregnyl injection last Thursday so will test on Friday or Saturday I think (should be Saturday but I am away that weekend and Friday will be 14dpo so sure will be ok??! - it gets confusing to work our your days when there is no basting and you have to rely on good old fashioned bms!)).  Who else is on 2ww apart from Em, Vixh, Lilly?  Have scrolled through but I am sure that I must have missed some.  Here is lots of            

Kizzymouse and Saskia - hope the next few days are relaxing and stress free to let those follicles grow to the right size!  Wont be long before you are joining the 2ww all over again.  Sending you lots of luck for this week anyway.

Hope everyone is ok and had a good weekend  

As for me - nothing happening really.  Taking cyclogest for the first time - started Saturday.  It has been an interesting morning!  Quite a few loo visits - but all okay now and from the other boards it sounds normal!

Better dash for lovely pasta being put onto the table by dh.  He is such a sweaty - cooks every night for me (but boy does he make a mess in the kitchen!!  Is this common to all men who cook  Small sacrifice I guess.

Take care all - Lots love

Molly 
xxx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Forgot to ask girls.......

I bought Decaf tea at the weekend.  
What are your thoughts on drinking this??
I have been really good not having caffine, apart from the very occasional cup of normal tea but every time I do have a cup I feel guilty so DH suggested having decaf instead.
I dont intend on drinking it a lot just the occasional cup.

Any thoughts and advice would be great.........

Thanks Sweetpea xxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello all

I've lost touch a bit with where everyone is at....

Ellie- that's great, what good news!

Sweet Pea, EmmaPP, Going it alone-thanks for the advice about the 4th IUI.  I'm still in a quandarry about it and I'm paying for everything privately so.....I'm not sure what I'll do.  My first IVF appointment is on the 25th and if it's going to take a month or more before treatment actually starts then I may as well do another IUI in the meantime.
I also have no symptoms apart from the pmt which is not good so I am 99% sure that this cycle has been another bust.  Oh well.

Sweet Pea-if I drink tea I get that Clipper organic decaf tea.  I think anything decaf just make sure it's not decaffeinated using diesel or something vile!!  Can't see how the occassional cup will do any harm...everything in moderation.

How are the other 2 week waiters getting along?

Good luck to Saskia and Kizzy and Molly for your bastings!


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey

(I'm back on at work -    )

Lotusflower - Can be a difficult choice to make, esp when you are paying for it all privately.. I am too.. It's more confusing as all clinics tell us different things, mine advised that if 3 have not worked it may be better to try IVF, pluis I went for that option as at least I can find out the quality of my eggs (assuming I have some) - Good luck, whatever you decide

Molly - Lucky you, being spoilt by DH, make the most of it hun !!!  Hope you're well  

Sweetpea - Glad you're taking things easy hun, it's good to try and do everything possible to help - I hope this is the one for you too babes              

Ellie -  for putting you picture on.. I bet you are so relieved, I know you were a little nervous/scared about the scan - Congrats again honey - Sending u lots of 

Saskia -   for the basting tomorrow hun - hope all goes well

Kizzymouse -   for your scan on Wednesday - hope you can get basted soon

Emma - Hop eyou enjoyed you chilli hun - how are you ?

Not much to report from me, but if you dont mind I have a couple of questions..
Should we avoid coffee just in the 2ww or all the way through tx - Is it OK to drink decaf coffee in 2ww
Unfortunately 2 yrs ago when I started ttc, I made a sacrifice to give up tea until I go pg (as I couldnt live without my tea)
Also I was told that this AF would be quite heavy for 3-4 days and I would have spotting for up to 8-10 days but I only had one proper day, 2nd day was spotting and now not much at all - Dont know if I should be worried?    I'm dr for IVF.. ??


Thanks

Pri...xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Pri   

i too am d/r (at last) i started this morning    remind me when you started hun

i didnt think i was ever going to start at spotted last thursday then nothing    then sort of came on Sunday but not alot then properly yesterday so hospital said to count today at CD2

glad your back on at work   

tracey


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Tracey

I went in for my injection on CD21 which was 30th Aug - DR scan is tomorrow and hopefully can start menopur injections from then - Daily for two weeks - IF all goes to plan EC will be Sep 25th

Any idea when you EC will be ?  Im confused about your tx      Sorry
Are you on long protocol ?

Pri..xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Pri  

i am on short protocol so started today on CD2, awaiting call from hospital to see when i will need my 1st scan, think it will be in a couple of weeks

so at the moment i dont really know when ec might be   

let me know how you scan goes tomorrow

Tracey


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Pri I can't help with your questions honey apart from the coffee one - everything in moderation is ok - it causes more stress worrying about what we can and can't do than the effect of a normal cup of coffee or sans caffeine -- saying that red bush tea is good for fixes and has no caffeine in it.

Well my chili was a disaster!! I normally cook great chili as I have a fantastic recipe but I think my hormones took over as it tasted like I had put a whole pot of salt in it??   Oh well, I made up for it with sweets.

My stomach is twinging at the moment and I am hoping and praying it is not the start of AF - I just want it to be Friday morning so at least I should know.

Good luck Saskia and Kizzymouse - Molly yes all men make such a mess in the kitchen (apart from my DH - who says I make all the mess! Must be a Swedish thing) but your DH sounds so lovely doing all the cooking for you!

Ellie ahhhhhhhhh what a little bean     I am so happy for you!

Sweetpea I am glad DH is spoiling you, I can sympathise with the spots and bloating, although DH seems to think I look better now after dying my hair brown putting on weight and having bloating and spots (he must be mad!!! - or is it I have boobs for the first time??!!)

Lotusflower - how would you feel if you didn't do the IUI? do you think you might regret not doing it? I know costs are high but it might be worth one more go honey On the other hand if you decide not to then you must trust your decision...   

 to all I have not mentioned - I am thinking of you all

Emma xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

I think I need a list to see who's on 2WW and who's just about to be basted, I really am worse than hopeless at keeping track!!

Well I will find out tomorrow whats happening with follies.  I was a bit worried today so phoned clinic as I have had a lot of crampy pain and shooting pains in ovaries, and feeling very bloated, cant remember it being like this last 2 times.

She said since I'm in for a scan tomorrow anyways they will just wait til then.  She says I could have a lot of follies, but hopefully they wont all be >17mm!!

which is what I'm worrying about now!! 

Will find out tomorrow morning!!

gonna take it easy tonight and hope pain and bloating goes away.  

Please please please let me have great follies....but not too many!! I think my clinic say 4 and over is too many  

Good luck everyone, sorry I'm crap at personals!!


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya girlies  

Kizzy - I hope your feeling better and those cramps have eased!  Loads of   for your scan tomorrow and here is a wee follie dance for a couple of great follies      I'll be thinking about you x


Emma - Forgot to say when I was in Tesco I did have a look for RedBush, but decided against it because it said it had a slightly nutty taste...YUK!!!  I know from info. on the web that African women drink it while pregnant and nursing because of the caffeine free factor (and prob. also the herbal factor!)  I'm maybe being a little bit weird but since starting tx I haven't wanted to try anything new/different... trying to keep as "normal" as possible       Thanks so much anyway for your advice on it sweetie  
I hope those twinges have stopped...    
Try and stay positive chick    


Tracey - Hi chick!  I dont really know all the IVF jargon but just want to wish you masses of luck and I hope you are doing ok   


Pri - Thats great your back on at work    Loads and Loads of   for your scan tomorrow, I will be keeping everything crossed for you sweetie x  About the caffeine thing.... The nurse at my hospital told me to stay clear of caffeine during all of this (no coffee,tea,chocolate,or diet coke!) as it can cause early miscarriage!!!!!!!!!!!!  Apart from having the odd cup of tea I have stayed well clear of the others, now if I fancy a cup I will have caffeine free tea instead.  I will stay clear of them all through this and (hopefully  ) through pregnancy.


Lotusflower - I know its hard chick but try and stay  
Thanks for the heads up on the tea thing, I'll check that out before I drink anymore.  By the way its Tetley Decaf. x


Molly -   sweetie on your 2ww. Try and stay   and rest as much as you can x sending you     


Saskia - How are you chick, have you been basted yet?? 


Vixh - How are you sweetie? What day are you on now? I hope you are doing good and not going too        


Em* - How is your 2ww going hon?  I hope you are well and taking it easy?    


Hiya to all the girls and I hope you are all fine and dandy!


Well thats another day in and I still feel ok    
Another early night tonight   going to try for 8pm   
Jeez I'm getting earlier and earlier..... hee hee!


Luv and   and   and   and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey sweetpea

thanks for your wishes, i am doing ok, how are you?   

Kizzy - heres hope for some nice follies tomorrow          let us know how you get on   

bit rubbish at personals at the mo, apologies to everyone, sending  you all

              

Tracey


----------



## Em* (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi,

Sweetpea - thanks. Week has been OK, although i have had cramps on and off for about 4 days now. Also getting more pale yel discharge than normal (is that too much information)  . No bleeding tho. But think PMT started today. VixH do you have any of these symptoms? How is your 2ww going? 

Ellie - cute bean. I wish you all the very best for a comfortable and healthy pregnancy and bubby. 

Misky - yes, interesting about the moon. I have a moonstone, rose quartz, and one other i can't spell or pronounce crystal. I put them in my PJs hoping they would do something! They fell out though, and DH rolled on one of them in the night.   Hope it's good omen. 

Agree that i have also lost track of 2ww and bastings. But lots of luck and hugs to you all. x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

I agree that it's getting rather difficult to keep track of where everyone is at with their treatment....need a list.

Now in the home run of the 2ww...I don't have anything to report apart from the usual PMT-road rage/supermarket rage/husband being the most irritating person on the planet...poor guy.  He did cook this evening and Molly you're not alone!  I love not cooking but the mess is just not worth it!  He uses every piece of cutlery and crockery that he can get his hands on, gad!  Anyway, on the upside I passed my UK Citizenship test today, yay, so I am nearly a British Citizen (even though we are immigrating in the next few months LOL).  

Enough drivel from me...who else is on the 2ww...Sweet Pea, Molly, EmmaPP, Em and Vixh.....hang in there and I hope I got the names right!

Basting luck for Kizzy and Saskia. 

All the best for the up and coming IVF for Tracey and Pri, not sure who else, sorry.


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Well I have woken up this morning bleeding - some brown and some red - but not loads - why am I still hopefull??

I am going to the toilet every 2 mins to see if its more....

Can anyone one please help with a few questions I have?

Can you bleed and still get a BFP?

Can you go straight on with injections for IUI  again- all I have read on this site says you need to wait one month in between but my clinic said I should go straight on with treatment again when I called them this morning ( I don't mind  going straight on with no break, but I just wanted to know why most clinics say have a break)

If I start my injections on Friday (my test day) should I insist I have a scan first just in case I was PG

Well I guess this is prob the end of my first 2ww - and I know its silly but I really thought it would work...................

I feel numb, upset, hopeful, sad,



Emma xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Emma - sending you mahussive    , maybe you should should still test on friday



Tracey


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi guys, 

Just a quickie as I am at work. 

I am doing the list - sorry I have been bad. Clare handed it over to me and I was doing it at the beginning of each thread until it went down. I have been updating it and have it ready to post at the beginning of the next thread. There are quite a few people that we seem to have lost tho.  I will get it up as soon as possible. 

Hope that's OK and sorry I have been bad. It is my fault for having been off line for so long

Ta 
M x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Decided to post list here and you can let me know if your info is wrong so that I can get it right for the beginning of the next thread!

Hope that's ok


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

IUI GIRLS

 Special hugs and love   

Ipswichbabe
Katrinar (Katrina)
linzi32
Vixh
Clair1
Jo81
Leoarna

  2006 Successes!! - Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes    

Shazia (1st ED IVF) - BFP January, EDD 26/10/06

Sandi (IUI) - BFP February, EDD

Charliezoom (2nd IUI) - BFP February, EDD 25/10/06

Vicks (IUI) - BFP February, EDD

Sweetcheeks (1st IVF turned IUI) - BFP February, EDD

Moomin (1st IVF) - BFP February, EDD 06/11/06

Lucykirk (Lucy) (IUI) - BFP March, EDD

Mathilda (IUI) - BFP March, EDD

Sarahjj (1st DIVF) - BFP March, EDD 13/11/06

Britta (2nd IUI) - BFP April, EDD 26/12/06

Going it Alone (Sam) (1st DIUI) - BFP April Twins, EDD 29/12/06

Debs30 (Debs) - Natural BFP April, EDD 22/01/07

kittymoth (IUI) - BFP May, EDD

Nickjoanneowen (Jo) (1st IUI) - BFP May, EDD 09/02/07

Millers (Cathy) (1st IUI) - BFP May, EDD 14/02/07

Sparkle (Alison) (3rd IUI) - BFP June, EDD

Catwoman (2nd IVF) BFP June Twins, EDD

TessF (Tessa) (1st IVF/ICSI) BFP June, EDD

FionaK (2nd IUI) BFP August, EDD

Ellie D (2nd IUI) BFP August, EDD

Sair (Sarah) (IVF) BFP September, EDD

 2WW Baby Makers    

Fowler - natural 2WW
estmat - Basted 31/08
Lilly2K3 - Testing 15/09
Emma-pp - Basted 02/09
Lotusflower - Basted 04/09
Em* - Testing 19/09
Sweetpea - Testing 22/09
Molly6 - Testing 22/09
Vixh - Testing 22/09
Saskia - Basted 13/09
Holly C - Basted 13/09
Kizzymouse - Testing 30/09

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go  

Becki - 1st IUI
Tcardy (Tracy) - D/R for 1st IVF
Pri - D/R for 1st IVF (? E/C 25/09)
Kitty - D/R for 1st IVF

Ladies in Waiting, Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!  

Chickadee - about to start third IUI
Carrie3479 (Corrina) - 3rd IUI in September
HellyS - medicated DIUI August/September
Luna - going again in October
Ipswichbabe - 5th DIUI in October

Lots of love and strength to ladies taking time out   

Magpie (Liz) - TTC naturally/IUI in 2007
Rossi - going in for tube removal (October 06)
Polly1 - taking a break
Froglet - Enjoying Greece sun and considering IVF

Special babydust to ladies who have moved on  

Hopeful4712 - IVF, currently on 2WW (testing 15/07)
Anita e.t.p (Anita) - chemical preg, hoping for another chance in the future.
Erica - D/R started 16/09
Jodsterrun - taking time out
PetalB - Starting ICSI soon
Aliso - (IVF) currently D/R
Jess P - D/R for ICSI end of September
Jo Jed - IVF
********** - Starting ICSI Oct/Nov
Creaky - IVF 
Jo9 - (IVF) Going again soon
Kellydallard (Kelly) (DE IVF) - Completed E/C
Nikki - DE IVF in Spain
Dillydolly - Going onto IVF
Bodia
Clare1 - taking time out before moving to IVF
Elfie - moving on to ISCI
Starr - follow up appointment with consultant 12/07/06
Jen121 - Consultant appointment for IVF 30/07/06
Katrinar - consultant appointment for IVF 27/09 
Linzi32 - moving to IVF
ktc - sniffing for IVF
lexi123 - E/C for IVF 15/09)
Andie78 (Andie) - waiting to start
Lotusflower - consultant appointment for IVF 25/09
Misky - IVF in Feb/March 2007

Rebecca1416 (Rebecca) - loving her two little girls! 
BunBun - application accepted and started prep course 07/06/06
KeemJay - working through adoption assessment

Lost Girls - We would love to know how you are 

hakabella - Basted 28/06 
Peewee - Basted 07/07 
Cuddles34 - Basted 10/07
Nats210 (Nats) - Testing 07/07 
Jen121 - Testing 14/06

  

If I have missed anyone or have anyone's info incorrect, please let me know.
​


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Misky-that is a FANTASTIC list...must have taken you ages!  Thanks.

Emma-please don't worry, it doesn't mean it's the end.  I fell pregnant when I was 20 and I still had my period.  I remember the nurse saying "you're pregant" and I was saying "no, that's impossible because I had my periods."  You are only on day 11 so surely it's too soon for AF??

My gynae prefers if you have a break inbetween to give your ovaries and emotions a break but I went straight into my 2nd IUI after the first as I didn't want to wait.

Hang in there...could still be good news.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks so much for that Misky, you are a star!!  

Well girls I shall be joining you 2WW ers tomorrow, basting at 1:30.

Had pregnyl at 9.00 am this morning.

They nearly abandoned my cycle though!!   , as I have a lot of good follies but decided as its 3rd go to go ahead!

LINING: 1cm
RHS: 1 x 17mm
LHS: 1x 15mm, 1 x 16mm, 1 x 18mm and 1 x 20mm

So there's a few for   to choose from!!

Hoping sample is good tomorrow, first time it was 5 mil per ml with 3mls in total, second time it was 1 mil per ml with 3mls in total, hope we can get a much better one tomorrow!!
DP has been on folic acid, zinc and selenium since march!!

Really hope this could be 3rd time lucky!!

sending you all lots of positive vibes     


 love hugs and fairy dust xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

Hope ur all well... Just a quick one to let you know I had my scan and I can start the injections tonight !!!

Kizzy - Good luck for 2moro
Misky -  very much for the list
Emma -  its implantation bleeding     
Lotusflower - Hope ur not going too   on your 2ww - stay     
Sweetpea - Thanks for the advice hun - hope ur ok

Sorry to everyone I have missed out - Am thinking of u all tho

Pri...xx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello lurvley ladies  


First of all a BIG MASSIVE THANKYOU to Misky for the list..You are a treasure!


Awe Emma sweetie I hope you are ok? I know its VERY hard and VERY upsetting when this happens.  I hope it is just implantation   and not the wicked witch      Its totally understandable how you are feeling and if you want to make sure then do a test before you start injections then you will know for sure.  My hospital had me go straight onto the next round of IUI with no break in between and I did wonder myself if there may be that possibility I MIGHT be pg but I knew when full flow came I couldn't be (I spot for a few days before). Its hard going because you cant help but get excited AND hopefull that its going to work.  I'm sending you a massive   and lots of     thoughts.  Hang on in there and keep your wee chin up x



Kizzy - YEY thats fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jeez you dont half have great follies there.. good for you girl!
I wish you loads and loads of luck for your basting tomorrow and fingers crossed that this is 3rd time lucky for you    



Pri - Fantastic!!!!!!  I'm really chuffed you can finally get started.
I wish you masses of luck for your whole tx and I'll keep my fingers crossed that it works for you    



Lotusflower - Hang on in there chick    
Thats great you almost have British Citizenship   where are you from originally (if you dont mind me being nosey??  ) and where are you immigrating too??  Are you still going to have access to the forum when you move??    


Big   to all the girls..... Katrina,Linzi,Liz,Cathy,Sam,Em*,Ellie,Vixh,Clair,Corrina,Britta,Tracey,Saskia,Helly and anyone else I may have missed x


Luv and   and   and   and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Thankyou so much to the gem who blew me a wee bubble  
Here is one right back at ya


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks SweetPea!!

I find it hard to keep up on here, but Misky's list has sorted me out a bit!!

yes, lots of follies, this cycle I have responded better than the other 2, really thought they were going to abandon!! think they would have if it was my 1st or 2nd! Also I'm getting on a bit now too ha ha!! 

Sending you all lots of    and


----------



## Em* (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi All, 

Misky - well done on the list, it's fantastic. Thanks for spending all that time on it.  

Emma - you must do the test even if you don't think you are. Plus the day after too unless you get a very heavy AF. My Mum had 3 af's when she was pregnant with me and only found out because she passed out and so went to docs. I was 8lbs8 when born, so doesn't make a diff to the baby either! Good luck hon.


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

for tomorrow Kizzy!!           

Misky - the list is great! No excuses for not keeping track now! 

Emma - how are you feeling?  You asked about whether to go stright on with another round of IUI.... my clinic also said we could do them back to back. Our first resulted in a BFP but sadly m/c. After that we did 3 in a row as we thought we stood a good chance of it working again. Speaking from my personal opint of view, looking back now, I wish I'd given my body a break. I was too impatient and I blame myself for the last 3 IUIs not working. All we can go by is what the clinics tell us though, can't we? Still hoping there's a bit of hope for you this cycle tho hun  

Pri - the caffeine thing is so hard isn't it? Sweet Pea mentioned Redbush tea and this is what I drink now. It didn't take me long to get used to it but I still have the odd cup of tea or decaff coffee every no and then... Great you've started on the menopaur now! I started downregging today!

Good luck to all you girls on the 2WW.           

Good luck to Saskia and Kizzy for basting!         

No more personals today I'm afraid - I've lost track a bit so will cop out and just say hi to everyone else!!
Love kitty x


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello ladies,

Just a quick one from me to say that i had 1st basting today, which went as well as I could hope. So now officially on 2ww  

Good luck kizzy for tomorrow, I have everything crossed       

Well done Misky for the big list!

Thankyou to those of you who sent me messages of good luck etc, it meant a lot to me!  

Off to bed now, on my holier than thou routine for 2 weeks (My body is a temple....)  

Love to you all and  

Saskia xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello ladies, 

Kizzy - so hope that this is your lucky number. All the very best for today - hope it all goes swimmingly!

Emma - I really hope it is as the other girls say and that it is implantation! Sending you loads of love and hope. As for back to back, personally I think it is a brave woman that does the treatments one after the other, but really think in this game you have to listen to your heart and your body to make the right decision for you.

Kitty - whaooo, you have started!! How does it feel. I do not know if you and the others still want to be on the IUI girls list, but figured as you still posted here it would be OK. don't blame yourself for your IUI's not working. Hindsight is a wonderful thing and we can only make our choices with the information we have at the time. Hope you are doing all your good things and are as relaxed as possible. This can work!

Lotusflower - I so hope i is not all over for you. Fingers crossed, and my toes! 

Pri - How sweets, how you finding the injections? Hope your scan went well. Thinking of you. 

Sweetpea - I think it was you and Pri have a discussion about decaf. My reading said that decaf is still not great as it has other stimulants and toxins in it, produced as a result of removing the caffeine. The Redbush really is not bad. My DH a die hard tea, coffee and coke fan likes it and has it most evenins now (he has been black mailed into being good!). 

Saskia - Hope all went well yesterday for your basting. Enjoy your 2WW. Are you of work or you carrying on as normal? Take it easy which ever and sending you loads of positive thoughts!!

Molly - How are you feeling? Half way there chick. 

Me - I am still not feeling great. This tummy bug seems to be hanging about. Not much fun when I need to be up ad at'um. Well girls, if I have any of your info wrong, or have missed any one on the list please let me know and I will correct for the start of the next thread. 

take care and have a lovely Thursday.


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home this way ladies! Hope it brings a whole heap of BFP's!!!

       

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=67987.0

H xx


----------

